# Mythos "Jede Klasse kann (fast) alles"



## Kyrador (18. März 2011)

Servus Leute,

wieso wird eigentlich andauernd davon gesprochen, dass Blizzard angeblich allen Klassen alles ermöglicht? Irgendwie schein ich das im Spiel noch nicht so richtig mitbekommen zu haben  oder warum wird dann in den heroischen Modi dennoch class-stacking betrieben? Überlegen wir mal...

Ich habe noch keinen Schurken den MT heilen sehen.
Ich habe noch keine Schamanen gesehen, die alle Raidbosse tanken können.
Ich habe noch keinen Paladin gesehen, der dem MT einen Engel gegeben hat.
Bisher hat kein Hexenmeister Irreführung auf den Tank setzen können.

Da könnte man jetzt noch sooooo viel anführen...

Also, an alle WoW- und Blizzard-Hasser... woher kommt euer Irrglaube, jede Klasse könnte alles?

Viele Grüße
Kyrador


----------



## BlizzLord (18. März 2011)

Ja ich seh hier irgendwie keinen Sinn dahinter.

Was soll dieser Thread bewirken die Leute die Blizzard bzw. WoW unbedingt fertig machen wollen finden einen Grund.
Die die mit dem Spiel unzufrieden sind werden das nicht dauernd in jedem Thread auf unterstem Niveau rumposaunen.


----------



## Cera2 (18. März 2011)

Ein leidiges Thema, ich kann das geweinen der deutschen Com einfach nicht mehr hören.
Es stimmt, Blizzard ermöglicht vielen Klassen das selbe (Battle Rezz für DK und Dudu, "Kampfrausche" für Magier, etc.) aber schlimm finde ich es nicht. Es ist nunmal ein dynamisches Spiel und damit haben viele Leute Probleme. Ich bin zwar auch ein großer BC Fan und fand dort einiges besser und hielt Wotlk für einen ultimativen Flop (außer dem Todesritter und Ulduar), aber dennoch bin ich mit Cata sehr zufrieden.
Wem es nicht mehr gefällt und die Änderungen scheiße findet, kann doch einfach seine Account kündigen und ein anderes Spiel spielen. Versucht doch mal Herr der Ringe, Rift, Guildwars oder wartet auf Star Wars: ToR. Ihr könntet auch einfach Offline Spiele spielen, dann müsst ihr euch nicht mit der "bob com" und den "1337 roOxXxorZz" rumschlagen. Aber leider ist es ein Fluch/Sucht der deutschen Com immer nur zu weinen und zwar solange bis unsere ganze Welt in einer Flutwelle aus Tränen ertrinkt. 
Oha, ich habe diesen Post ja sehr niveauvoll gehalten. Ich bin stolz auf mich.


----------



## Derulu (18. März 2011)

Weil früher alles besser war und wir früher alle glücklicher waren...damals im Krieg...wir hatten zwar nichts aber wir waren glücklich damit....

Nein, weil es so viel schöner ist zu nörgeln als etwas als gegeben zu akzeptieren und man da seinen ganzen Alltagsfrust auf einen einzigen Punkt konzentrieren kann


Btw, mein Krieger hätte jetzt bitte gerne seine Bubble und seinen Battlerezz


----------



## Russelkurt (18. März 2011)

das ist das problem bei verschwörungstheorien: die, die an eine verschwörung glauben finden immer einen "beweis" dafür, egal wieviele gegenbeweise man anbringt. denn die anstrengung die verschwörungstheorie zu widerlegen ist ja schon ein beweis dafür, dass es was zu vertuschen gibt. 

das selbe prinzip findet hier auch anwendung. es gibt immer etwas zum meckern, darüber flamen/heulen, gründe warum man mit wow aufhört oder mit einer klasse aufhört, ...

ich finde diese heulsusen auch nicht toll und bin selber keiner, der wegen ein paar angleichungen gleich die flame-checkliste abhakt. aber... (mir fällt kein aber ein)


----------



## BioHassan (18. März 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> wieso wird eigentlich andauernd davon gesprochen, dass Blizzard angeblich allen Klassen alles ermöglicht? Irgendwie schein ich das im Spiel noch nicht so richtig mitbekommen zu haben  oder warum wird dann in den heroischen Modi dennoch class-stacking betrieben? Überlegen wir mal...
> 
> ...





Hallo,
ich möchte auch mal meinen Senf dazu abgeben. Ich habe (bis ich im Januar aufgehört habe zu spielen) leidenschaftlich gerne Hexenmeistergespielt. Habe 2005 angefangen mit Hexenmeister, und 2011 aufgehört mit Hexenmeister. Und aus meiner Sicht als Warlock würde ich schon sagen das seit Cata einige Klassen mehr können als die Warlocks. Die Warlocks die ich kenne, stimmen da mit meiner Meinung überein. So gut wie jede Klasse kann inzwischen silencen oder unterbrechen oder was weiß ich. Wo ich mir dann im PvP gedacht habe "Häää seit wann kann mich ein Krieger oder Paladin im Dauerstun halten ?!" ...


----------



## rockzilla789 (18. März 2011)

BioHassan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte auch mal meinen Senf dazu abgeben. Ich habe (bis ich im Januar aufgehört habe zu spielen) leidenschaftlich gerne Hexenmeistergespielt. Habe 2005 angefangen mit Hexenmeister, und 2011 aufgehört mit Hexenmeister. Und aus meiner Sicht als Warlock würde ich schon sagen das seit Cata einige Klassen mehr können als die Warlocks. Die Warlocks die ich kenne, stimmen da mit meiner Meinung überein. So gut wie jede Klasse kann inzwischen silencen oder unterbrechen oder was weiß ich. Wo ich mir dann im PvP gedacht habe "Häää seit wann kann mich ein Krieger oder Paladin im Dauerstun halten ?!" ...




Ja, das stimmt... aber ich spiele trotzdem gerne Warlock und werde wohl auch dabei bleiben. Ist ne 1(2)-Man-Army.


----------



## Streubombe (18. März 2011)

Mit der überzogenen Kritik "Jeder kann alles" wird lediglich verdeutlicht, dass die Entwicklung der Klassen in eine Richtung geht, in der es mehr Gemeinsamkeiten als Alleinstellungsmerkmale gibt. Sollte auch nicht so schwer zu begreifen sein, sofern man mit Begriffen wie Zynismus, Sarkasmus und Ironie halbwegs vertraut ist...


----------



## Nexilein (18. März 2011)

Streubombe schrieb:


> Mit der überzogenen Kritik "Jeder kann alles" wird lediglich verdeutlicht, dass die Entwicklung der Klassen in eine Richtung geht, in der es mehr Gemeinsamkeiten als Alleinstellungsmerkmale gibt. Sollte auch nicht so schwer zu begreifen sein, sofern man mit Begriffen wie Zynismus, Sarkasmus und Ironie halbwegs vertraut ist...



Es kommt aber auf die Grundlage an:
Auch wenn die Klassen angeglichen werden, so unterscheiden sie sich noch deutlich. Selbst mein Shadow spielt sich ganz anders als mein Mage, und das sind beides Caster.

PC und Mobiltelefon gleichen sich bei ihrer Funktionalität auch an. Aber solange niemand seinen PC im Rucksack rumschleppt um unterwegs mit Skype telefonieren zu können überwiegen eben wohl doch die Unterschiede...


----------



## Lakor (18. März 2011)

Denke du hast da was falsch verstanden.

1. Geht es weniger um die Klassen als um die Rollen welche immer mehr angeglichen werden. So können sehr viele DDs immer öfter das gleiche, vergleichen mit Classic oder Bc. (z.b. Kampfrausch der Magier, 5% Krit Aura der Krieger etc.). Auch die Heiler haben sich immer mehr angeglichen. Früher konnte man mit einem Paladin absolut keine Gruppen heilen, mitlerweile ist auch das besser möglich, wohin gegen andere Healer auch besser den MT heilen können.

2. Empfinden viele die Classic und Bc gespielt haben ihre Klasse doch irgendwie als einzigartig. Ich war immer froh Dinge zu können, die andere nicht können. Wenn diese Individuailtät genommen wird fehlt einfach ein elementarer Punkt des Spiels. Jeder hatte die Aufgabe seiner Klasse und war damit für den Raid wichtig (will nicht leugnen dass man jetzt nicht jede Klasse braucht aber längst nicht mehr so sehr). 

Klar hat es den Vorteil, dass man nicht nach Klassen sondern nur noch nach Rollen suchen muss, aber es geht doch leider viel verloren und man wird nicht mehr nach seiner Leistung beeurteilt, sondern nur noch nach seinen DPS, HPS oder sonstigen Werten zur Verlängerung des E-Penis.

Denn wonach soll man sich auch richten? Wenn keine konkreten Aufgaben mehr da sind da jeder (fast) alles kann, kann man die Leute nur noch an ihrem Schaden messen.


----------



## Wayne o_O (18. März 2011)

Genau das ist der Grund, mein lieber Vorposter.

Klassen waren mal Klassen, der Schamane war das Supportmonster, der Shadow die Manabatterie usw. alle hatten Aufgaben. Schurken und Magier und Hexer ah und Jäger fast vergessen können nunmal nur Schaden machen (vom CC abgesehen)
Und mussten sich mit den jeweils anderen den Platz teilen. Jetzt wurden alle Supporter an die DDs angeglichen, finden die DDs doof, und die meisten Supporter ebenso. (Davon abgesehen, das diese Angleichug nie 100%ig durchgeführt wurde...)
Sprich Ex-Supporter werden immernoch von den normalen DDs übern Tisch gezogen (Ja, mir fehlen aktuelle Daten, spiel seit einigen Monaten nich mehr) und im Gegenzug bekamen sie die Buffs von den Supportern.

Jetzt rennen Krieger mit crit aura, DKs mit haste Buff usw. rum. Das nenne ich angleichen, früher, insofern man wollte, hat man nen Schamy (ja mein Main) mitgenommen für Totems und KR, die seinen niedrigeren Schaden ausgeglichen haben.

Heute (Jetzt lehn ich mich mal aus dem Fenster) nimmt man einfach Magier mit, für haste tuts auch der Frost DK. Das meinen "wir" mit angleichen. Das der Schurke nicht heilen können wird, ist wohl jedem bewusst, dennoch sind es
"Kleinigkeiten" die auch i.wann den Kohl fett machen!

MfG Wayne


----------



## Morcan (18. März 2011)

Streubombe schrieb:


> Mit der überzogenen Kritik "Jeder kann alles" wird lediglich verdeutlicht, dass die Entwicklung der Klassen in eine Richtung geht, in der es mehr Gemeinsamkeiten als Alleinstellungsmerkmale gibt. Sollte auch nicht so schwer zu begreifen sein, sofern man mit Begriffen wie Zynismus, Sarkasmus und Ironie halbwegs vertraut ist...



Es ist ganz einfach ein Schritt in Richtung Besserung. Kleinere Gilden, die ab und zu mal raiden wollen, haben nunmal nicht immer alle Klassen an der Hand. Da ist es schon ganz praktisch, dass ein paar Fähigkeiten aufgeteilt werden. 
Keine der Änderungen verändert die komplette Klassenmechanik, wie es vor allem in diesem Forum immer wieder behauptet wird.


----------



## Su-Si (18. März 2011)

Es geht weniger darum, dass bereits alles exakt angeglichen worden ist, sondern dass die Tendenz dahin geht und das - teilweise - als störend empfunden wird. Das Rollenverständnis geht flöten, wenn man sieht, dass damals klassenspezifische Fähigkeiten nun unters Volk gebracht werden. Das wird nicht jeder verstehen, aber das verlangt ja auch keiner. Man könnte versuchen, das Unbehagen nachzuvollziehen, auch wenn man es nicht teilt... Man wird eine solche Tendenz auch kaum leugnen können, die Trennung der Klassen bzw. deren Aufgaben war einfach mal strikter. 

Dass der Schurke nicht heilen kann, stimmt aber soweit....noch


----------



## Lakor (18. März 2011)

Morcan schrieb:


> Es ist ganz einfach ein Schritt in Richtung Besserung. Kleinere Gilden, die ab und zu mal raiden wollen, haben nunmal nicht immer alle Klassen an der Hand. Da ist es schon ganz praktisch, dass ein paar Fähigkeiten aufgeteilt werden.
> Keine der Änderungen verändert die komplette Klassenmechanik, wie es vor allem in diesem Forum immer wieder behauptet wird.



Natürlich ist es für kleinere Gilden leichter, aber es nimmt einfach Luft raus. Es gibt Leute die gefordert werden wollen.

Ist ein klasse Gefühl einen richtigen Raid aufzustellen und dann noch was zu reißen. Die Arbeit vorher macht den Triumph nur umso köstlicher.

Und zu dem kleine Gilden Argument, naja. Raids sind leichter mit Rnds zu machen und auch schon in einer 10 Mann Version möglich. Wenn das nicht ein Liebesgeständnis an kleine Gilden ist weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Totemwächter (18. März 2011)

BioHassan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte auch mal meinen Senf dazu abgeben. Ich habe (bis ich im Januar aufgehört habe zu spielen) leidenschaftlich gerne Hexenmeistergespielt. Habe 2005 angefangen mit Hexenmeister, und 2011 aufgehört mit Hexenmeister. Und aus meiner Sicht als Warlock würde ich schon sagen das seit Cata einige Klassen mehr können als die Warlocks. Die Warlocks die ich kenne, stimmen da mit meiner Meinung überein. So gut wie jede Klasse kann inzwischen silencen oder unterbrechen oder was weiß ich. Wo ich mir dann im PvP gedacht habe "Häää seit wann kann mich ein Krieger oder Paladin im Dauerstun halten ?!" ...


Wenn dich ein Paladin im "dauer" stun halten kann machst du definitiv was falsch! wenn du den stun lock wie beim schurken beschreiben willst.

Das sogut wie jede klasse unterbrechen kann ist auch mehr fürs pve gedacht, welches auch eigentlich der grund gedanke von wow war und nicht fürs pvp.


Wenn du so rum weinst wieso deine klasse nicht mehr so op ist, bin ich froh das du nicht mehr spielst!

Ich spiele weiterhin den hexenmeister und auch andere klassen, und ich denke das ich sagen kann das ich ihn sehr gut spielen kann!



Lakor schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es für kleinere Gilden leichter, aber es nimmt einfach Luft raus. Es gibt Leute die gefordert werden wollen.
> 
> Ist ein klasse Gefühl einen richtigen Raid aufzustellen und dann noch was zu reißen. Die Arbeit vorher macht den Triumph nur umso köstlicher.
> 
> Und zu dem kleine Gilden Argument, naja. Raids sind leichter mit Rnds zu machen und auch schon in einer 10 Mann Version möglich. Wenn das nicht ein Liebesgeständnis an kleine Gilden ist weiß ich auch nicht.




Das spiel passt sich nunmal der masse an, und wenn die masse die ach so bösen Casual spieler sind dann wird es denen am schönsten gemacht! Wenn du gefordert werden willst gibt es genug andere spiele die sich auf hardcore spieler konzentrieren!


@tpoic


Ich verstehe einfach nicht was die leute sich so beklagen, es ist doch gut das immer mehr klassen gleiche fähigkeiten können! so ist man nicht immer auf eine klasse angewiesen! Einer schrieb das der pala jetzt auch grp heilen kann, ja klasse mit 2 fähigkeiten die das Heros heilen einfacher machen sollen, Wobei eine fähigkeit davon nahezu 10K mana frist und man für die andere 3 holy power braucht! Der pala ist und bleibt immer der stärkste healer! Jetzt ist es nun nicht mehr die klasse die man mit bringen muss sondern einfach das können, und das wolltet ihr doch immer oder nicht?

Wie im kinder garten, erst wollen alle äpfel, wenn dann äpfel da sind finden alle die äpfel doof und wollen doch lieber wieder bananen -.- das es keine Banapfel gibt dürfte doch jedem klar sein oder nicht?


----------



## Derulu (18. März 2011)

Wayne schrieb:


> ....



Stimmt dein Schami wurde mitgenommen von einem Gildenraid. Bei der Gilde waren allerdings 2 Magier zu der Zeit online gewesen wären, die nach 5 solcher Wochen die Gilde verlassen haben, weil sie zwar die Leute gern gehabt haben aber keine Aussicht hatten mit ihnen zu raiden...

Mit 40 Leuten im Raid ist es ja noch relativ leicht zu unterteilen in "Supporter, DMG-DD, Tank und Heiler". 
In 25er und noch mehr in 10er Raids ist diese Unterteilung schlichtweg fast unmöglich. Außer man hat es gerne nur mitgenommen zu werden weil man einen einzigartigen Buff mitbringt oder ohne selber einen Schlag auszuführen nicht im Kampf ist und deshalb Tote aufheben kann (so gesehen mit Paladinen in MC, und das war sogar ein 40er, als man nicht im Kampf war, wenn man sich nicht selber aktiv war oder Spieler geheilt hat die aktiv waren..was konnten Palas denn damals...tanken nicht, keinen Scahden machen und zum Heilen gab es auch effektivere Klassen...alle 15 min buffen und Tote aufheben, das war's...sehr befriedigend für Paladine und hat sicher viele Spieler animiert diese Klasse zu spielen, noch dazu, wenn sie beim Loot als letzte dran kamen, da sie ja nicht so wichtig waren für den Raid wie andere Klassen)


----------



## Lakor (18. März 2011)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Das sogut wie jede klasse unterbrechen kann ist auch mehr fürs pve gedacht, welches auch eigentlich der grund gedanke von wow war und nicht fürs pvp.



Ähh nein. Es gibt 2 Klassen die im Pve wirklich effektik zum kicken gedacht waren, und zwar der Schurke und der Fury/Slam Krieger. 

Wenn ich mich an Bt oder ähnliches erinnere war es keiner anderen Klasse sonst effektiv Illidari council oder RoS zu kicken, da brauchte man einen Schurken oder einen Krieger, jede andere Klasse wäre wahrscheinlich mit dem Cd nicht hingekommen bzw zu sehr in der Rota gestört worden.

Klar hat man die Encounter angeglichen, aber trotzdem ist doch ein großteil der Kicks mehr für PvP zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Terminsel (18. März 2011)

BioHassan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte auch mal meinen Senf dazu abgeben. Ich habe (bis ich im Januar aufgehört habe zu spielen) leidenschaftlich gerne Hexenmeistergespielt. Habe 2005 angefangen mit Hexenmeister, und 2011 aufgehört mit Hexenmeister. Und aus meiner Sicht als Warlock würde ich schon sagen das seit Cata einige Klassen mehr können als die Warlocks. Die Warlocks die ich kenne, stimmen da mit meiner Meinung überein. So gut wie jede Klasse kann inzwischen silencen oder unterbrechen oder was weiß ich. Wo ich mir dann im PvP gedacht habe "Häää seit wann kann mich ein Krieger oder Paladin im Dauerstun halten ?!" ...



Den Pala würde ich gern sehen, der dich im Dauerstun hält. Wir haben eine Stun-Fähigkeit, "Hammer der Gerechtigkeit", die eine Minute Abklingzeit hat. Geskillt 40 Sekunden. Der Hammer stunnt für sechs Sekunden. Also existiert mindestens eine Zeit von 34 Sekunden, in der du nicht gestunt bist.

Wenn du mal von einer "Buße" erwischt wurdest, nervt das zwar, aber die wird durch Schaden gebrochen.


----------



## Lakor (18. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> In 25er und noch mehr in 10er Raids ist diese Unterteilung schlichtweg fast unmöglich. Außer man hat es gerne nur mitgenommen zu werden weil man einen einzigartigen Buff mitbringt oder ohne selber einen Schlag auszuführen nicht im Kampf ist und deshalb Tote aufheben kann (so gesehen mit Paladinen in MC, und das war sogar ein 40er, als man nicht im Kampf war, wenn man sich nicht selber aktiv war oder Spieler geheilt hat die aktiv waren..was konnten Palas denn damals...tanken nicht, keinen Scahden machen und zum Heilen gab es auch effektivere Klassen...alle 15 min buffen und Tote aufheben, das war's...sehr befriedigend für Paladine und hat sicher viele Spieler animiert diese Klasse zu spielen, noch dazu, wenn sie beim Loot als letzte dran kamen, da sie ja nicht so wichtig waren für den Raid wie andere Klassen)



Naja gut diese Misere mit den Paladinen ist wahr, die waren echt nur für Buffs und soweiter zu gebrauchen. Aber das war ein (wenn auch sehr veheerender) Einzelfall. Kann nur sagen was ich gehört habe, ich war schon immer Horde.

Allerdings haben die Palas mit Bc Release genug zu tun bekommen. Aufeinmal brauchte man sie wegen ihrem Super Mt Heal und spätestens in Hyjal ist einem klar geworden, verdammt ein Prot Pala wäre jetzt echt gut.

Solche Angleichungen sind eine feine Sache aber Blizz soll es doch bitte nicht übertreiben.


----------



## Totemwächter (18. März 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Ähh nein. Es gibt 2 Klassen die im Pve wirklich effektik zum kicken gedacht waren, und zwar der Schurke und der Fury/Slam Krieger.
> 
> Wenn ich mich an Bt oder ähnliches erinnere war es keiner anderen Klasse sonst effektiv Illidari council oder RoS zu kicken, da brauchte man einen Schurken oder einen Krieger, jede andere Klasse wäre wahrscheinlich mit dem Cd nicht hingekommen bzw zu sehr in der Rota gestört worden.
> 
> Klar hat man die Encounter angeglichen, aber trotzdem ist doch ein großteil der Kicks mehr für PvP zu gebrauchen.



RIchtig es gab nur die 2 klassen! Jetzt stell dir mal vor du machst eine 10er raid in dem du mind 2 kicker brauchst, aufgrund des cd oder wieso auch immer! Du hast jetzt aber schon ein tank krieger dabei! jetzt musst du entweder abklären das beide krieger nur auf ihren specc würfeln (was auch viele machen) oder du brichst den raid ab! Das jetzt paladin, schamanen, und noch mehr klassen kicken können unterstüzt doch nur deine raid!


Wenn du wie früher spielen willst geh auf ein privat server und sei glücklich! -.-


----------



## Derulu (18. März 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Ähh nein. Es gibt 2 Klassen die im Pve wirklich effektik zum kicken gedacht waren, und zwar der Schurke und der Fury/Slam Krieger.
> 
> Wenn ich mich an Bt oder ähnliches erinnere war es keiner anderen Klasse sonst effektiv Illidari council oder RoS zu kicken, da brauchte man einen Schurken oder einen Krieger, jede andere Klasse wäre wahrscheinlich mit dem Cd nicht hingekommen bzw zu sehr in der Rota gestört worden.
> 
> Klar hat man die Encounter angeglichen, aber trotzdem ist doch ein großteil der Kicks mehr für PvP zu gebrauchen.



Tja..und genau da liegt der Hund begraben...früher gab es nur diese beiden...was heute zur Folge hätte, dass man genau diese 2 Klassen braucht wenn es etwas zu unterbrechen gibt. Nun stellen wir uns mal das völlig unmögliche Bespiel einer Gilde bestehend aus einer RL -Clique vor mit 15 Leuten vor bei der an kalten Winterabenden 10 Leute online sind, nichts im TV ist und von denen rein zufällig 2 eine Klasse spielen die Tanken kann (nehmen wir Paladin und Druide), leider keiner einen Schurken und keiner einen Krieger, und 2 einen Heiler spielen. Nun könnte man meinen diese 10 könnten sich ja mal an einem Raid versuchen aber halt, ihnen fehlt ja ein Schurke oder ein Krieger..hm..doof...."Sorry Max du musst zusehen mit deinem Schamanen, denn leider müssen wir einen uns völlig fremden Spieler mitnehmen der Schurke spielt, auch wenn du online bist, denn uns fehlt jemand der unterbrechen kann..."

....Flexibilität ist das Stichwort, können mehrere Klassen eine Rolle ausfüllen, ist das Spiel als solches flexibler. Stellt euch nur mal vor wie lustig heute das Spielen wäre, wenn so wie zu Beginn von Classic nur Krieger tanken könnten, wenn jetzt schon über Wartezeiten auf Dungeons gejammert wird weil es zu wenige Tanks gibt...


----------



## Totemwächter (18. März 2011)

Derulu hat völlig recht, die leute jammern und jammer aber denken nicht nach was "ihre" veränderungen für folgen hätten, wenn diese veränderungen durch gesetzt werden und dieser folgen in kraft treten wird ihnen das erst klar und das gejammer geht wieder von vorne los!


----------



## Cantharion (18. März 2011)

Die meisten Spieler setzen "Bestimmte Klassen bekommen zusätzliche Fähigkeiten die von anderen Klassen übernommen wurde" mit "Jede Klasse kann alles und sie unterscheiden sich nurnoch in dem Design des T-sets" gleich


----------



## Wayne o_O (18. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Tja..und genau da liget der Hund begraben...früher gab es nur diese beiden...was heute zur Folge hätte, dass man genau diese 2 Klassen braucht wenn es etwas zu unterbrechen gibt. Nun stellen wir uns mal das völlig unmögliche Bespiel einer Gilde bestehend aus einer RL -Clique vor mit 15 Leuten vor bei der an kalten Winterabenden 10 Leute online sind, nichts im TV ist und von denen rein zufällig 2 eine Klasse spielen die Tanken kann (nehmen wir Paladin und Druide), leider keiner einen Schurken und keiner einen Krieger, und 2 einen Heiler spielen. Nun könnte man meinen diese 10 könnten sich ja mal an einem Raid versuchen aber halt, ihnen fehlt ja ein Schurke oder ein Krieger..hm..doof...."Sorry Max du musst zusehen mit deinem Schamanen, denn leider müssen wir einen uns völlig fremden Spieler mitnehmen der Schurke spielt, auch wenn du online bist, denn uns fehlt jemand der unterbrechen kann..."
> 
> ....Flexibilität ist das Stichwort, können mehrere Klassen eine Rolle ausfüllen, ist das Spiel als solches flexibler. Stellt euch nur mal vor wie lustig heute das Spielen wäre, wenn so wie zu Beginn von Classic nur Krieger tanken könnten, wenn jetzt schon über Wartezeiten auf Dungeons gejammert wird weil es zu wenige Tanks gibt...



Jo jetzt kann Max mit seinem Schamanen ja auch unterbrechen, muss aber trotzdem zugucken, da er dem Raid nur als Last dient. Immerhin können andere DPS speccs besseren DMG austeilen und haben dieselbe Utility  dooof gelaufen für Max, mitm Schamy :O


----------



## Derulu (18. März 2011)

Wayne schrieb:


> Jo jetzt kann Max mit seinem Schamanen ja auch unterbrechen, muss aber trotzdem zugucken, da er dem Raid nur als Last dient. Immerhin können andere DPS speccs besseren DMG austeilen und haben dieselbe Utility  dooof gelaufen für Max, mitm Schamy :O



Laut den Zahlen von State of DPS, ist der Unterschied gering...dort sagt die Overall Statistik, dass bei den 200 "besten" jeder DD-Skillung 17 von 22 Skillungen innerhalb von 4,5 k DPS liegen...bzw. 18 von 22 Skillungen >81% des Schadens machen den die beste Skillung erbringt...das ist ein sehr geringer Unterschied der keinen normalen (also keinen der nicht unbedingt Worldfirst haben will) Raid zwingt einen einen Arms-Warri(Platz 18) gegen einen Marksmanship-Hunter (Platz 4) zu ersetzen, ganz im Gegensatz zu dem früheren Modell, der sehr wohl Raids gezwungen hat einen Magier gegen einen Schamanen zu ersetzen, nur weil der seinen BR, der dem ganzen Raid ja unbestritten einen massiven Schadensbonus gewährt, hat der weitaus mehr ausmachte als der Unterschied zwischen 24k und 27k Dps beträgt


----------



## BioHassan (18. März 2011)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Wenn dich ein Paladin im "dauer" stun halten kann machst du definitiv was falsch! wenn du den stun lock wie beim schurken beschreiben willst.
> 
> Das sogut wie jede klasse unterbrechen kann ist auch mehr fürs pve gedacht, welches auch eigentlich der grund gedanke von wow war und nicht fürs pvp.
> 
> ...





Ich weine eigentlich eher nicht rum. Ich habe nur diesen Thread kommentiert. Und man muss ja wohl in WoW schon lange nichts mehr können. Du musst 12 Stunden am Tag spielen können ja. Damit du dir dann so schnell wie möglich das aktuelle Gladi-Set holen kannst und wenn du es hast bist du soweiso unkaputtbar gegen PvE-Spieler. Abhärtung=Der größte Shit der jemals erfunden wurde. Man kann (leider) nicht mehr sagen okay ich will mich nicht für PvP oder PvE entscheiden ich mach beides ein bischen. Geht nicht. Du kannst mir nicht erzählen das du im PvE Gear im BG eine Chance hast. Und zu WOTLK war das ganze nochmal ein mega Unterschied. Da war ich Dot-Lock mit s6 (glaube ich war es) und habe endlos überlebt in Arena. Da war das nicht so das du gelitten hast wenn deine Insignie CD hatte und du gestunnt wurdest. Tjoa aber mir auch völlig egal denn ich habe ein Spiel gefunden was viel mehr Anspruch und Können benötigt als WoW.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (18. März 2011)

bring the player not the class

genau das tut blizz auch. man muss sich eben mühe geben beim spielen und kommt nichtmehr in raids weil man klasse xy spielt.
ich erinner mich beispielsweise wie wir totale failshamis in den raid mitgenommen haben, nur wegen kr. was blizz hier macht ist nichts anderes als genau der richtige weg.


----------



## Totemwächter (19. März 2011)

BioHassan schrieb:


> Ich weine eigentlich eher nicht rum. Ich habe nur diesen Thread kommentiert. Und man muss ja wohl in WoW schon lange nichts mehr können. Du musst 12 Stunden am Tag spielen können ja. Damit du dir dann so schnell wie möglich das aktuelle Gladi-Set holen kannst und wenn du es hast bist du soweiso unkaputtbar gegen PvE-Spieler. Abhärtung=Der größte Shit der jemals erfunden wurde. Man kann (leider) nicht mehr sagen okay ich will mich nicht für PvP oder PvE entscheiden ich mach beides ein bischen. Geht nicht. Du kannst mir nicht erzählen das du im PvE Gear im BG eine Chance hast. Und zu WOTLK war das ganze nochmal ein mega Unterschied. Da war ich Dot-Lock mit s6 (glaube ich war es) und habe endlos überlebt in Arena. Da war das nicht so das du gelitten hast wenn deine Insignie CD hatte und du gestunnt wurdest. Tjoa aber mir auch völlig egal denn ich habe ein Spiel gefunden was viel mehr Anspruch und Können benötigt als WoW.



Das mit der Abhärtung ist schon ganz okey so! So können nicht die "hardcore" raider jedes realms mit ihrem 372er items die bgs rocken, sondern müssen sich genau wie im pve erst hoch spielen und auch das passende equip sammeln!


Und genau wie bei jeden anderen spiel ist es auch, wenn du mehr zeit investierst erreichst du mehr. Das hat nichts mit wow oder blizzard zu tun!

Wenn du ja so ein ach so tolles spiel gefunden hast wieso postes du dann hier noch so ein käse der überhaupt nicht stimmt?


----------



## Totebone (19. März 2011)

Ich weis das sich einige hier das Modell aus Classic wiederwünschen, in dem Priester Heal und Krieger Tanks sind - aber es sollen nunmal alle SKillungen Spielbar sein, find ich total ok. Es hat mich schon in Wotlk aufgeregt z.b. beim Mage. Frost hat hammer Spaß gemacht, aber war ja nich top in DPS, also wurde man nich mitgenommen.


----------



## inselberg (19. März 2011)

die aussage bezieht sich doch eher auf heiler und tanks ... wenn man schon eine weile die verschiedenen klassen spielt, hat man irgendwann festgestellt:

* oh palas bekommen jetzt auch aoe-heal, hots und neuerdings counterspells 

* oh krieger brauchen jetzt aoe-stun-dmg 

* ...




früher hat man je nach aufgabe die klasse gewählt oder weil eben klasse x etwas besser konnte diese gelevelt, jetzt kann doch jeder alles. mir ist bewusst dass dieser einheitsbrei durch ständiges mimimien, der art wieso-haben-die-hots-und-ich-nicht, entstanden ist und der standard wow-spieler eben nicht 4 heiler und 3 tanks besitzt, was auch vollkommen in ordnung ist, jedoch die jeder-kann-nicht-alles-these mit unsinnigen aussagen der art "paladine haben keine totems" zu untermauern ist dann doch etwas infantil.


----------



## madmurdock (19. März 2011)

Naja, sicherlich ist ein Heiler noch ein Heiler, aber es geht eher um so was.

Punkt 1 )

Buffs.

10% Buff. Kann mittlerweile Melee Schami, Tank DK, MM Hunter und JEDER Pala (Specunabhaengig)

SDK Kann mittlerweile auch ein Druide in besser.

etc.

Punkt 2 )

Diverse neue Faehigkeiten

Ein Schurke kann sich mittlerweile selbst hotten (natuerlich nicht so stark wie ein Druide, aber immerhin heilt man so je nach Spec und Ausruestung alle 3 Sekunden 5000 Leben bzw 4% seines HP Pools weg. Natuerlich muss man hier Combopunkte fuer verschwenden, aber... man hat die Moeglichkeit dazu.


Ich persoenlich begruesse zumindest Punkt 1. Es war immer nervig nach bestimmten Klassen zu suchen bzw aufgrund von einer fehlenden automatisch weniger potentielle DPS fahren zu koennen bzw auf Manareg etc zu verzichten.

Die meisten Leute stoert einfach Punkt 2. Viele waren begeistert von den System am Anfang von Wow. Es hat sich aber mittlerweile geaendert - und teils auch ziemlich sinnfrei. Wieso sollte sich ein Krieger durch erlittenen Schaden und darausresultierenden Wuteffekten HEILEN koennen? Mehr Schaden machen - ok. Aber Heals? Wieso gibt es nun Zwerg Magier? Wieso ist es einem Schurken moeglich sich zu heilen? etc


----------



## TeeTS (19. März 2011)

Die Klassen spielen sich immernoch unterschiedlich genug, dass man kaum von nem Einheitsbrei sprechen kann. Dass unterm Strich das gleiche bei rumkommt ist doch positiv. Zum Beispiel Thema kicken:
Melee slots sind ja nu in den Raids meist ohnehin begrenzt, weil für viele Bosse zu viele Melees sehr unvorteilhaft sind. Gleichzeitig muss im aktuellen content bei den meisten Bossen irgendwas gekickt werden, können aber fast nur melee classes. Wenn nen Melee also nicht kicken kann, na dann hat er doch nur sehr geringe Chancen überhaupt in den Raid zu kommen, egal wie imba seine DPS und wie gut der Spieler ist. Der Weg ist schon in Ordnung. 

Letztens hatte ich zu dem Thema gelesen, dass man manche Klassen früher als reine Buff Klassen mitgenommen hat und wie toll das doch war.
Da frag ich mich echt: Geht's noch?
Euch macht das also Spaß 3-4 Stunden (oder wie lange eure Raids halt dauern) als Paladin mitzujockeln und die ganze Zeit NICHTS anderes zu tun, als den Raid mit dem entsprechenden Segen zu buffen (weil der Spruch seinerzeit nur wenige Minuten hielt und nur auf 1 Ziel ging)? Das nenn ich ma ne spannende Abendgestaltung. Aber Hey! So kam der Paladin immerhin überhaupt in die Raids mit, denn außer diesen Buff Sprüchen war er zu dieser Zeit ja bekanntlich zu nichts zu gebrauchen! Nen Grund ihm dann was vom l00t abzugeben gabs dann allerdings nicht, denn kein Item hat seine Buffs irgendwie verbessert ;-)


----------



## Belock (19. März 2011)

Wenn man sich mal nach einem BG die gewirkte Heilung anschaut dann staunt man nicht schlecht ! Von den DDs liegt nicht etwa der Shadow vorne ( was ja eigendlich sein ding war) oder der Hexenmeister (ebenfalls sehr abhängig vom self heal) NEIN es sind Krieger ! und DK ! 
Wenn an dieser Tatsache nichts gemacht wird wird das ganze Systhem weiter ad absudrum geführt, da könnten die Stoffis auch Platte tragen, hätte den selben Effekt.


----------



## Plitzkrieg (19. März 2011)

man muss nur mal kurz überlegen, was diesmal der stein des anstoßes wegen dem geweine war: der dudu ist nichtmehr die einzige klasse, die brezzen kann .... 

das ist alles ... und schon heulen ALLE dudus rum, dass deren klasse jetzt nichts einzigartiges mehr hat! jeder von diesen heulsusen hat jetzt schiss, weil sie mit 4.1 kein must have mehr für nen raid sind, weil es jetzt auch wirklich auf deren fähigkeiten ankommt und nicht nur auf deren brezz. 

ich selbst hab schon öfter diskussionen bei der gruppenzusammenstellung mitbekommen in der irgendwann der punkt erreicht war "der macht aber kein schaden" "aber der hat nen brezz und brezz brauchen wir!" zack war der dudugünter in der gruppe! das wird in zukunft einfach nichtmehr vorkommen! und dadrüber regen sich die ganzen idioten auf!

der dudu hat immernoch genug andere individuelle fähigkeiten, die ihn einzigartig machen! es sind eben nur nichtmehr dinge, die ihn zwanghaft in einen raid prügeln und einzig dadrum geht es doch blizzard! KEINE klasse spielt sich wie eine andere, jede klasse muss man neu lernen, jede klasse hat seine ganz individuellen mechaniken und spielweisen.

die heiler können besser den MT heilen? SCHÖN! dann ist man nichtmehr zu 100% auf nen pala angewiesen! ist doch schön! wo ist das problem?
pala kann besser gruppen heilen? SCHÖN! dann ist man nichtmehr dadrauf angewiesen die palaheiler auf die zahl 1 zu beschränken! wo ist das problem?
der buff von klasse x kann auch von klasse y vergeben werden? SCHÖN! dann bin ich nichtmehr gezwungen klasse x mitzunehmen anstatt klasse y! wo ist das problem?
der dk und hexer können brezzen? SCHÖN! dann verschwinden endlich diese absoluten nichtskönner dudus aus raids, deren einziges argument der brezz war! wo ist das problem?

JETZT kommt es auf die einzelnen fähigkeiten der spieler an die hinter der klasse sitzen und nicht nur auf die klasse selbst! das ist doch alles wodrums hier geht. x ist nichtmehr imba und verliert die garantie mitgenommen zu werden und das geht den bobs auf die eier.


----------



## Totemwächter (19. März 2011)

Die zusammeln legen der buffs war doch langsam klar, mein tank hat so unbuffed schon 180K life, wenn ich jetzt noch alle buffs wie früher hätte würde ich locker auf 250K kommen, wenn nicht noch höher!

Zudem is das mit dem brezz schon cool, so hat man nach 3trys nacheinander (oder mehr) die möglichkeit ein brezz zu benutzen da man nicht mehr auf den cd vom druiden gebunde ist!

Ps.: Der Selfheal der Blut dks wird endlich mit 4.1 verringert! Wobei ich nicht verstehe wieso der pala auf sein wort der herlichkeit ein 20 sec cd bekommt obwohl der dk sich locker 3 mal nacheinander hochheilen kann und keine sagt was ich hoffe nur das mit dem 20sec wird noch geändert!


----------



## Plitzkrieg (19. März 2011)

1. wird die selbstheilung des tank-dks keinesfalls verringert,

weil 

2. der blut dk nur durch seinen enormen selfheal ANSATZWEISE mit den anderen tanks mithalten kann.


----------



## Terminsel (19. März 2011)

Plitzkrieg schrieb:


> 1. wird die selbstheilung des tank-dks keinesfalls verringert,
> 
> weil
> 
> 2. der blut dk nur durch seinen enormen selfheal ANSATZWEISE mit den anderen tanks mithalten kann.



Ich kann diese Aussage nur bedingt unterschreiben. Der DK kann nicht nur ansatzweise mithalten, er kann gut mithalten. Man muss nur "Todesstoß" und "Runenheilung" geschickt einsetzen.


----------



## Nisbo (20. März 2011)

Oh man habt ihr "Whine-Schreiber" auch mal dran gedacht das andere Leute ne Meinung haben und sich Gedanken machen ? 
Erstmal Whine schreiben das ist ja wichtig weil sich das Wort so toll anhört ....

Einige Änderungen machen Sinn, andere evtl nicht ganz so viel, oder will man denn wirklich die Eierlegende-Wollmilch-Sau haben ?
Es geht hier vielen Leuten m.E. nicht um die einzelnen Änderungen sondern um den Trend wo es hin geht.

Sagen wir es mal so, DU spielst Klasse A und DU bist darin gut, das ganze ist Dein Main und Du hast halt klassenspezifische Fähigkeiten die einzigartig sind. Wie gesagt Du bist gut und kein Movement-Günther also genau das was jeder Raid braucht. Jetzt hat Dich aber die Blizz-Nerv-Keule erwischt und Du gibst zwar 110% und failst nie (um diese Diskussionen da mal rauszunehmen) machst aber deswegen jetzt nicht mehr soviel Schaden wie die Klasse B und C die jetzt auf einmal auch diese einzigartigen Buff haben.

freust Du Dich jetzt weil Du obwohl Du 110% gibst und nie failst das Du nicht mehr mitgenommen wirst ? Bzw die Chance geringer ist mitgenommen zu werden ?
Und nein ich raide nicht mehr (außer PvP Boss) bevor hier gleich wieder "whine whine" von der vorbelegten Taste der G15 kommt

Man sollte die ganze Sache evtl auch mal von beiden Seiten sehen, gilt auch für die 10er Raids, wenn das Paul und Peter als Schami mit wollen aber keiner der 10 Kumpels Tank ist gehts auch nicht. Sowas wird es in der Hinsicht immer geben das mal in einer kleinen Gilde was fehlt. Ansonsten wird man irgendwann nur noch das im /2er lesen
"LFM 9 EWS (Eierlegende-Wollmilch-Sau) für PvP Boss 10er"

Und nein ich gehöre nicht zu denen die sagen WoW ist kaputt, habe ja mit Cata wieder angefangen und finde es im allgemeinen besser als WotLK

Ach ja die Argumente mit dem 10er und dem BR oder KR/BL/Heldentum usw sind nicht zu verachten erspart kleinen Gelegenheitsgilden die Suche nach speziellen Klassen oder evtl auch den RDM-Raids zu später Stunde das finden von Ersatzspielern nur evtl sollte man auch dran denken das man irgendwann nicht mehr mitgenommen wird weil seine Klasse nicht mehr benötigt wird da alles von anderen Klassen ersetzt wird.

So dann warte ich mal auf den übernächsten Patch wo man sich dann als Bär selber entfluchen/entgiften kann, nebenbei noch aus der Tierform sheepen kann und auch Eisflächen auslegen kann sowie natürlich sich auch einen Seelenstein (Oder evtl Samenkorn des Lebens *g*) setzen kann. Nicht zu vergessen den Massenfear und die Bubble ... ok nur Spaß ^^


----------



## Plitzkrieg (20. März 2011)

Nisbo schrieb:


> Sagen wir es mal so, DU spielst Klasse A und DU bist darin gut, das ganze ist Dein Main und Du hast halt klassenspezifische Fähigkeiten die einzigartig sind. Wie gesagt Du bist gut und kein Movement-Günther also genau das was jeder Raid braucht. Jetzt hat Dich aber die Blizz-Nerv-Keule erwischt und Du gibst zwar 110% und failst nie (um diese Diskussionen da mal rauszunehmen) machst aber deswegen jetzt nicht mehr soviel Schaden wie die Klasse B und C die jetzt auf einmal auch diese einzigartigen Buff haben.
> 
> freust Du Dich jetzt weil Du obwohl Du 110% gibst und nie failst das Du nicht mehr mitgenommen wirst ? Bzw die Chance geringer ist mitgenommen zu werden ?
> Und nein ich raide nicht mehr (außer PvP Boss) bevor hier gleich wieder "whine whine" von der vorbelegten Taste der G15 kommt



achso, wenn der hexer und der dk nen brezz bekommen, dann macht der dudu automatisch weniger dmg im raid ... ja nee ist klar  deine argumentation failed vorne und hinten.


----------



## Karli1994 (20. März 2011)

Nisbo schrieb:


> Oh man habt ihr "Whine-Schreiber" auch mal dran gedacht das andere Leute ne Meinung haben und sich Gedanken machen ?
> Erstmal Whine schreiben das ist ja wichtig weil sich das Wort so toll anhört ....
> 
> Einige Änderungen machen Sinn, andere evtl nicht ganz so viel, oder will man denn wirklich die Eierlegende-Wollmilch-Sau haben ?
> ...



haben das die leute immer nicht kapiert das in cata NICHT um dps geht es geht einfach darum das man gut spielen kann man wird in cata raids meisstens nicht mit genommen weil man ein movementkrüpel ist oder nur damage im kopf hat sich wundert aggro zu haben und den tank flamet NICHT weil man weniger damage macht als eine andere klasse


----------



## Pyrodimi (20. März 2011)

Sehen wir mal den Tatsachen ins Auge:

Das Problem ist schlicht und ergreifend das die komplette Klassenmechanik in WoW nur noch auf 3 Grundfähigkeiten begrenzt ist: Tanken,Heilen und Schaden machen.
Durch das ganze geheule wegen der "Balance" in Arena und PvP und vorallem weil die Egomanencommunity in WoW der Meinung ist man müsste in einen MMO alles auf 1vs1 Balancen
spielen sich alle Klassen vom Grundprinzip her Ident...ich lauf rum und mache Schaden. 
Dadurch geht aber ein ganz besonderes Spielgefühl das MMOs so einzigartig macht verloren..nämlich die Möglichkeit sich mit seinen Charakter zu identifizieren. Das es manche Klassen gibt die bestimmtes können mag Stimmen..nuuuur: Es gibt immer eine 2. oder 3. Klasse die genau das selbe kann, und Hand aufs Herz: es ist doch total egal ob diese Klassen es können die Einsätze machen 0,% aus und können von X beliebigen Klassen genauso übernommen werden.

Wo ich in anderen MMOs gerne Supporter spiele die auf Gruppen angewiesen sind weil sie alleine für sich kaum vernünftig zum leveln sind weil sie kaum Schaden machen sondern erst in einer Gruppe ihre Schwäche in eine Stärke für die ganze Gruppe umwandeln, so bin ich in WoW bis auf Raids und Inis einfach nicht mehr drauf angewiesen mich mit Mitspielern abzugeben das das allgemeine Schere/Stein/Papier System aus MMOs hier einfach nicht mehr präsent sind.

Und genau dieses Problem erweckt diesen Eindruck von Einheitsbrei und jede Klasse kann eh alles...Die rudimentären Grundfähigkeiten ALLER Klassen wurden dank Recount&Co doch nur noch auf eine Sache reduziert: XY Damage in XY Zeit.... 

Und genau hier ist der Hund begraben..die Möchtegernprogamerz in Wow sind selbst Schuld daran..das einzige was sie noch im Kopf haben ist DPS, eine Spielmechanik in der man aktiv hergehen müsste um die eigenen Schwächen einer Klasse durch die Stärke einer anderer auszugleichen und umgekehrt würde doch die meisten in WoW einfach nur noch überfordern. Und dann würde das Geschrei wieder losgehen, von wegen lol Blizz das ist ein Teamspiel wo ist das 1vs1 Balancing? 

Oder um es verständlich auszudrücken: Lol Valve Nerf AK74 buff Messer....


----------



## HMC-Pretender (20. März 2011)

"Jede Klasse kann alles" ist natürlich übertrieben. Allerdings nicht so übertrieben...

Schon mit Wrath of the Lichking gab es kaum wichtige Fähigkeiten, die nicht mindestens von zwei Klassen beherrscht wurden. Das ist nicht automatisch schlimm, aber der eigentliche Sinn dahinter, verschiedene Klassen zu haben, ist dass sie sich unterschiedlich spielen. Während man früher oft noch seine Spielweise an die vorhandenen Klassen anpassen musste, was einige als Abwechslung* bzw. Herausforderung* gesehen haben, hat man später doch mehr oder weniger immer das Gleiche gemacht, egal wer so alles dabei war. Dadurch geht dem Spiel natürlich Komplexität* verloren, auch das Erlebnis eine neue Klasse anzufangen leidet, da man viele der Mechaniken schon von woanders her kennt.





* Wer nicht weiß, was das bedeutet, soll es nachschlagen


----------



## Klobbireturns (20. März 2011)

naja mischen sollte man trotzdem noch , allerdings, wenn n pala zb noch range dmg machn kann kannste n 10 pala- raid auf stellen *g*
Jedoch ist es gottseidank immernoch von Vorteil den Raid gut durchmischt aufzustelln, da n fury n netter support ist, zb, oder n shadow, kommt halt drauf an. vom content her is das halt alles eh eher nice to have als wie es eig ma sein sollte.
Solangs mir aber noch laune macht isses mir Wumpe *g*


----------



## Jinthalor (20. März 2011)

Ich denke mal der Schamane ist dafür das beste Beispiel: Der Schamane kann mit seinen Totems viel nützliche Buffs stellen. Nur leider wurde viele davon auf andere Klassern verteilt.

Der Schamane wurde frühre nicht wegen 10k HPS/DPS mitgenommen sondern weil er 2k weniger gemacht hat aber die anderen DDs im Schnitt 1k DPS mehr. 

Nun ist es egal und nur noch der Schaden zählt. 

Gruß Jinthalor


P.S. JA ich bin Schamene und JA ich geh Raiden und werde mitgenommen (1/13 25er)


----------



## Eyatrian (20. März 2011)

Ok die Klassen haben vielleicht nicht mehr einzigartige Fähigkeiten, aber spielen sie sich deswegen alle gleich?!

Klare Antwort:  NEIN!  Jede Klasse/Skillung hat ihre eigene Spielmechanik


Ein Priester heilt immer noch anders als ein Druide/Schamane/Paladin

Ein Hexenmeister macht immer noch anders Schaden als der Rest der DDs/Caster

Ein Todesritter spielt sich immer noch komplett anders als ein Krieger oder Feral Druide...


WAS wollt ihr mehr ? Eine  OLOLIMBAROXXOR-Fähigkeit, die euch so stark macht, dass man auf euch nicht verzichten kann?!
Wenn es dann solche Fähigkeiten gibt wir dann wieder rumgeheult, dass das Balancing so beschissen sei, oder bestimmte Klassen 
in manche Raids so gut wie nicht mitgenommen werden, weil andere wichtiger sind !


----------



## Derulu (20. März 2011)

Nisbo schrieb:


> ...




1. Wer nur stur auf den Schaden schaut wird unweigerlich untergehen.
2. Wenn es doch um den Schaden gehen sollte, scheint manchen ja das Wichtigeste überhaupt zu sein: 18 von 22 Schadenskillungen machen 81% des Schadens den die aktuell "beste" Skillung macht, der Feuer-Magier...Quelle , da gab es in der Geschichte weitaus größere Differenzen
3. Wer sich einen Ast freut in einen Raid mitgenommen zu werden, weil er einen "einzigartigen" Buff mitbringt (oder dies jemals wirklich getan hat) und nicht weil er eben er ist, der hat vermutlich auch Spaß daran im Schachclub gemobbt zu werden...
4. Das Spielprinzip heißt "Bring the player not the class" und ich persönlich finde das auch gut so, denn trotz allem spielt sich JEDE Klasse anders (ja ich habe 6 85er und 4 Klassen auf dem Weg dahin) und zum Glück gibt es keine unverzichtbare Superimbamegaroxxorfähigkeit mehr die nur genau eine Klasse beherrscht und die sie im Raid unverzichtbar macht


----------



## Nisbo (20. März 2011)

@ Derulu

zu 1: so ist es aber meistens, nix genug DPS --> enrage --> alle tod, da wird dann halt nur noch danach geguckt und nicht ob auch einer weniger DPS macht weil er z.B. kicken tut
zu 3: darum ging es mir gar nicht das man deswegen mitgenommen wird, ich sagte das man weil man dann evtl weniger macht nicht mehr mitgenommen wird. Sagte ja so in etwa das man imba spielt und nur nicht mehr mitkommt weil man A den Support von woanders hat und B halt weniger DPS macht bei meinetwegen Bossen mit knappen enrage timer

@ Plitzkrieg

hättest Du mal lieber die "whine" Taste gedrückt dann hätte die Aussage mehr Wert gehabt denn Du hast m.E. von meinem Text gar nix verstanden, sorry ... aber davon habe ich nämlich gar nichts gesagt das der Dudu weniger Schaden macht weil Hexer und DK nen BR bekommen


----------



## Plitzkrieg (20. März 2011)

du widersprichst aber dem derzeitigen von blizzard angestrebtem ziel. du sagst dass irgendeine klasse im dmg generft wird und deshalb plötzlich nichtmehr mithalten kann ... jedoch nerft blizzard ja gezielt die klassen, die zuviel damage machen und buffed die zurückliegenden klassen. sprich jemand der generft wird und dann plötzlich zu wenig dmg für den raid fährt, der ist einfach nur zu blöd für die klasse oder für das spiel! das ist das eine ziel von blizzard, dass sich der schaden von allen klassen ähnelt, nicht dass sie gleich sind, oder gleich spielen sondern nur der schaden bei allen das gleiche ausmaß annehmen kann.

dass du dieses doch eher gute ziel plötzlich in die diskussion bringen willst hat mir nicht eingeleuchtet ... in diesem thread ging es um die fähigkeiten, die nichtmehr einzigartig sind. sprichst du ja auch von ... bloss deine schlussfolgerungen sind ziemlich hohl.



> Sagen wir es mal so, DU spielst Klasse A und DU bist darin gut, das ganze ist Dein Main und Du hast halt klassenspezifische Fähigkeiten die einzigartig sind. Wie gesagt Du bist gut und kein Movement-Günther also genau das was jeder Raid braucht. Jetzt hat Dich aber die Blizz-Nerv-Keule erwischt und Du gibst zwar 110% und failst nie (um diese Diskussionen da mal rauszunehmen) machst aber deswegen jetzt nicht mehr soviel Schaden wie die Klasse B und C die jetzt auf einmal auch diese einzigartigen Buff haben.



also folgendes: der dudu hat den BR, fährt seine 15k dps, ist kein movementgünter. jetzt kommt patch 4.1 -> der dudu hat seinen BR, er ist kein movementgünter, aber weil der DK jetzt auch den BR hat fährt der dudu nurnoch 10k dps? HÄÄ? ich würde eher sagen der dudu fährt plötzlich 15,2k dps, weil er sich nichtmehr um den gefallenen kameraden kümmern muss, sondern der DK mal kurz umschwenken kann.

wo bitte ist es ein DPS nerf, wenn andere klassen etwas können was du auch kannst? du brauchst nicht versuchen deine angst um deinen raidplatz weiter zu verschleiern. die sache ist eindeutig.


----------



## Nisbo (21. März 2011)

Wie oft noch, der Dudu macht doch nicht weniger DPS weil der DK nen BR hat, darum gehts doch nicht.
Ich meine wenn jetzt der Dudu nen DPS nerv hat / bekommen würde (weil mal wieder im PvP nicht alles so ist wie es balanciert sein soll ^^) man aber gerne jemanden mitnimmt um einen BR zu haben, der DK aber in dem Fall mehr DPS macht als der Dudu der nicht bezogen darauf das der DK jetzt nen BR hat weniger DPS macht, dann nimmt man den DK doch mit. (jetzt nur auf den BR bezogen)

Das Ganze ist eigentlich so einfach, da brauchste nicht um 10 Ecken zu denken.

Du willst von München nach Berlin
- Option A - Mercedes S-Klasse mit Leder und Klima und 240 km/h
- Option B - BMW 7er mit Leder und Klima und 260 km/h

Du hast es eilig ... welche Option nimmst Du (wenn man jetzt nicht gerade auf eine Marke steht) ?
Vermutlich Option B denn damit ist man theoretisch wenn alles frei ist usw schneller in Berlin

Und bzw nicht jede Anpassung der DPS von Blizz ist immer so toll und ausbalanciert, denn dann bräuchte man ja nie wieder eine Anpassung.

Also der DPS Nerv hat NICHTS damit zu tun das die anderen Klassen auch das selbe können, das war nur ein Beispiel was evtl passieren kann.


----------



## Nexus.X (21. März 2011)

Beim durchstöbern der Kommentare ist mir irgendwie ins Auge gestochen, dass ein großer Teil der Antworten eine Beschwerde darüber enthält, wie Blizzard Buffs auf mehrere (nicht alle) Klassen gleichzeitig aufteilt, deren Definition darin besteht, 1x pro Stunde einen lausigen Knopf zu drücken und sich die Restzeit über ein Icon und passive (auf gut Deutsch: individuell völlig unwichtige) leicht erhöhte Werte zu beömmeln.

Langer Satz, kurzer Sinn: Solang mein Paladin kein Feuerball schießt und mein Hexer keine 2H Waffe trägt, ist es mir ehrlich gesagt völlig egal ob sie den SdK, 10% AP Buff oder auch den BR anpassen ... und kann auch das ganze "Alles Einheitsbrei" Gefluche ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.

Lernt zu spielen was Euch von der Mechanik her Spaß macht, was ihr könnt und hört doch auf Euch um Zeug zu kümmern was in Zukunft eh der nächst beste Spieler ebenso übernehmen kann (zwecks Support und solch Käse) dem die dazu fähige Klasse vielleicht mehr liegt.
Schon habt ihr nurnoch halb so wenig über Dinge zu flamen die Euch sowieso so unwichtig sind, dass sie nach 5 Tagen ab Patchrelease als Butterschmalz aus dem Ohr tropfen.


----------



## Byte768 (21. März 2011)

Egal sind solche Dinge nicht, denn sie machen die Klasse aus.
Da wären so kleinigkeiten wie der Feuerstein, Zauberstein vom Hexer, eine Art Verzauberung um einen Bonus zu erhalten, aber das war einzigartig, man hatte das Gefühl einen Hexer zu spielen, ich freute mich darüber diese Dinge zu lernen, denn sie waren gänzlich neu. Außerdem passt es einfach, dunkle Magie zum eigenen Vorteil zu nutzen. So wie ein Schurke mit seinen Giften hantiert. Ebenso wie die Pfeile vom Jäger, man fühlt sich als Jäger, da andere wenig anfangen konnten mit dem selben Zeug; außerdem wird immer jemand die Parellele zum RL ziehen, das ist ganz normal, da gehören Pfeile einfach hinein. Eben das ist es, was eine Klasse ausmacht. Das man Tier füttern noch zusammenstreicht ist nur ein weiterer Zerfall.
Ein unheiliger kann vielleicht töten und untot bleiben, aber normal wiederbeleben, was nicht einmal ein Priester können darf? Da stimmt etwas nicht, ganz einfach, die Logik existiert nicht und da wird nicht einmal eine (dann unverständliche) Lore etwas dran ändern, Azeroth ist eine eigene Welt, aber ein Priester ist und bleibt ein Priester, ob in diesem Game oder einem anderen. Sonst hätte er diese Bezeichnung nicht.
Ebenso ist es unsinnig, eine Stadt, die von magiebegabten Kirin Tor bewohnt wird, von ihren Portalen zu befreien, wenn jemand Portale machen kann, dann sind es Magier und genau das hat gepasst (ohnehin war diese Idee idiotisch: Jetzt gibt es Leute, die joinen nicht mehr der Schlacht und Stadt, weil es keinen vernünftigen Weg zurück gibt).
Abgesehen davon: Vieles hat sich tatsächlich angeglichen. Die Priester Erneuerung tickt genauso lang wie der Druiden HoT. Vor dem großen Patch war das anders und ich fands gut, denn als Druide empfand ich mehr Spaß darin der Heilung zuzusehen anstatt sie direkt zu setzen, das wirkte sich auf die Spielweise aus; sie hotteten, sicherten Tanks ab, Priester warfen ihre Schilde und Gruppenheilungen, Palas ihre Direktheilungen und so weiter. Dann kam ein Umschwung, Wertegrößen wurden erheblich verändert, neue Zauber kamen hinzu, die dazu führten, das auch eine andere Klasse diese Rollen übernehmen. Abgesehen davon, scheint Blizzard kein brauchbares Konzept zu haben, behaupten tun sie das sie Spieler in den Vordergrund stellen, in Wahrheit ist es genau das gegenteil... wenn eine Klasse nichts besonderes bietet, wird sie schlichtweg unpopulärer, wodurch der Spieler hinter dem Charakter in die Röhre schaut, denn er wird ausgetauscht. Gutes Beispiel für solche Extras sind z.B. 3% Schadensverringerung (damals eine Diszi Fähigkeit, die auch dann hilfreich war, wenn sie mal schlechter heilten), ein Paladin mit seinem Segen der Weisheit für die Caster, ein Schamane mit seinen Totems und Heldentum und so weiter. 
Das schlimmste ist aber, es hört nicht auf. Bis jetzt ist kein Ende in Sicht, alle paar Wochen wird ein Konzept über den Haufen geworfen, neue Werte eingefügt, Talente gelöscht, umgeschrieben, umbenannt und die Frage die sich wirklich jeder stellen muss: Ist es das wert? Ich meine nicht, mit Version 3.x hatte ich mindestens genauso viel Spaß und der wäre nicht abgerissen, wenn man ganz oldschoolmäßig die neue Welt beschritten hätte. Nein, es braucht nicht immer was neues; neue Welten ist das eine, ein völlig anderes gameplay das andere; es hat etwas gutes, sich einleben zu können [was zur Zeit nicht geht; siehe next Releases]


----------



## Plitzkrieg (21. März 2011)

dann darf ich deinen zitierten post als absoluten humbug deklarieren, weil dort diverse themen die allesamt nichst miteinander zu tun haben verworfen werden. DU selbst hast von individuellen fähigkeiten und direkt danach von nerfs geredet. in diesem thread ging es nie um irgendwelche dps nerfs aufgrund von pvp. dein post ist am thema vorbei.

und trotzdem bleibt es so: wenn eine klasse einen nerf erhält, dann weil sie zuvor zuviel dps gefahren hat. wenn du nach einem nerf also plötzlich nichtmehr mithalten kannst, dann warst du nie ein guter spieler, weil du vorher schon trotz OP skillung nur durchschnittsschaden verteilt hast.


----------



## Derulu (21. März 2011)

Byte768 schrieb:


> ...



Im ersten Satz erwähnst du, dass du es toll fandest, dass dein Hexer Zaubersteine herstellen konnte, im zweiten Satz sagst du, dass ein BR für einen Todesritter (dem Herren über Tod und Untot) loretechnischer Unsinn ist. Dann erklär mir bitte was loretechnisch logisch daran ist, wenn ein meister der Flüche, der Seelenmagie und dämonischen Nethermagie einen "Zauberstein" herstellt? Hat ungefähr den selben logischen oder unlogischen Background wie ein Mitspieler aus dem Tod zurückreissender Todesritter, denn so ein Zauberstein hat weder etwas mit Flüchen, mit Seelen noch mit Dämonenmagie zu tun, das ganze ist viel eher Arkanmagie, er sich ein Hexer aber nicht bedient


----------



## Stevesteel (21. März 2011)

Als Threadüberschrift hätte hier besser : Mythos "Klasse Hexenmeister - kann (fast) alles" gepaßt.
Denn Hexenmeister sind einfach die Schönsten und teilen am meisten Schaden aus.
Es gibt einfach keine bessere Klasse.


----------



## Derulu (21. März 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Als Threadüberschrift hätte hier besser : Mythos "Klasse Hexenmeister - kann (fast) alles" gepaßt.
> Denn Hexenmeister sind einfach die Schönsten und teilen am meisten Schaden aus.
> Es gibt einfach keine bessere Klasse.




Nicht nur, dass sie den meisten Schaden machen, nein, sie haben auch noch einen ständigen Begleiter,  klassenspezifische ziemlich stylische Reittiere, können Freunde überall hin beschwören, haben jetzt einen ähnlichen Verstärkungszauber wie Magier mit dem sie sich und einen anderen stärken UND bekommen jetzt auch noch ihren eigenen "richtigen" Battlerezz, ohne sich wie seit eigentlich immer , vorher schon auf ein Ziel festlegen zu müssen


----------



## Kwatamehn (22. März 2011)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Beim durchstöbern der Kommentare ist mir irgendwie ins Auge gestochen, dass ein großer Teil der Antworten eine Beschwerde darüber enthält, wie Blizzard Buffs auf mehrere (nicht alle) Klassen gleichzeitig aufteilt, deren Definition darin besteht, 1x pro Stunde einen lausigen Knopf zu drücken und sich die Restzeit über ein Icon und passive (auf gut Deutsch: individuell völlig unwichtige) leicht erhöhte Werte zu beömmeln.
> 
> Lernt zu spielen was Euch von der Mechanik her Spaß macht, was ihr könnt und hört doch auf Euch um Zeug zu kümmern was in Zukunft eh der nächst beste Spieler ebenso übernehmen kann (zwecks Support und solch Käse) dem die dazu fähige Klasse vielleicht mehr liegt.





Danke! Schön zusammengefasst.

Mimimimi, ich bin nicht mehr einzigartig weil jetzt ne andere Klasse auch 1x einen Knopf drücken kann und denselben Buff damit erzeugt. Hallo, geht´s noch?

Alle Klassen spielen sich gleich,da: tanken,heal oder DMG, mehr gibts nicht....ja und? war das früher grossartig anders? 

Das Spielprinzip war immer gleich, einige konnten ev. etwas besser als die anderen oder etwas was andere nicht konnten. Aber mal ehrlich nur jemanden wegen BREZZ mitnehmen, soll das das Ziel sein?

Für etwas wo er 2 Knöpfe drücken muss? Ich wär jedenfalls nicht stolz darauf, wenn man mich NUR wegen sowas mitnimmt.....


Und keiner kann mir erzählen, die Klassen spielen sich ansonsten ident.....ja, jede Klasse hat Skills, die man in einer optimalen Weise nacheinander benutzen sollte......und dieses Prinzip galt von jeher.

Ich finde sogar mit Cata sind viele Klassen so umgeändert worden, dass es mittlerweile nicht mehr immer nur Schema F ist, es kommt auf Proccs an, Resourcenmanagement usw....mehr als früher - wo einige Klassen gar ein 1-Button-Makro-spammen machen konnten und damit super gefahren sind.


Keiner kann mir erzählen ein Jäger spielt sich wie ein Schurke - auch wenn jetzt beide MD haben (welches früher übrigens auch der Jäger nicht hatte)
HM und Jäger haben beide Begleiter und sind Range-DDs- spielen sie sich gleich? Wohl eher nicht....
Verstärker-Schami und Krieger - beide Melees...spielen die sich gleich....träumt weiter.


Meinetwegen soll jeder BREZZ können (solange es gesamt limitiert pro Kampf ist) und meinetwegen alle einen Pool aus identen Buffs, so dass jeder 10er Raid alle beisammen hat (was selbst jetzt nicht immer so ist)..
dann kommt es nämlich wirklich nur auf den "Skill" eines jeden einzelnen an und nicht auf irgendwelche einzigartigen Buffs/BREZZ oder sonst was....und jeder kann spielen was er will, die Unterschiede sind immer noch mehr als gewaltig.

Wie schon öfter hier erwähnt wurde, liegt in letzter Zeit der mögliche erzielte Schaden jeder Klasse relativ nahe beisammen.....so nah wie selten.....endlich ist mehr oder weniger "Bring the player not the class" Realität!


Einige checkens nur nicht, weil durch die ganzen Veränderungen müssten sie sich ev. anpassen und wieder optimal spielen lernen, sich Gear sammeln usw....aber kaum mangelts wo, heisst es mimimmi das hat gar nix mit mir zu tun, ich bin nach meinen Möglichkeiten bestmöglich equippt und spiele auf die 100stel sekunde exakt und ohne Fehler - aber böse böse Blizz hat meine Klasse zu Tode generft......

Und da jetzt auch jemand anderes Buff XY mitbringt, bin ich soooo arm!


----------



## BillyChapel (22. März 2011)

Ich war gestern in einer rdn-Gruppe. 4 Schurken und ich als HM. Wir hatten einen Schurkentank dabei und einen Schurkenheiler. Die zwei anderen Schurken spielten DD, genauso wie ich. Wenn man eine Gruppe mit 4 Schurken spielt, müssen die Schurken ständig in Bewegung sein und quasi vor den Mobs davonlaufen. Bei Castern ist das ein bissl anders, die bekommen dann aber einen Dauerstun und gut ist. Jedenfalls hatte unser Schurkenheiler alle Hände voll zu tun, uns hinterherzulaufen, damit er mit seinen Verbänden heilen konnte. Aber das ging recht gut. Das Positive an der Schurkentruppe war, dass die 4 Schurken sich quasi im Tanken und Heilen abwechseln konnten und so die CDs voll im Griff hatten. Wir werden das heute abend nochmals ausprobieren, jedenfalls hat das toll Spaß gemacht. Aus dieser Erfahrung heraus bin ich der Überzeugung, dass jeder alles immer kann. Blizzard hat da einen guten Job gemacht.


----------



## Derulu (22. März 2011)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> Ich war gestern in einer rdn-Gruppe. 4 Schurken und ich als HM. Wir hatten einen Schurkentank dabei und einen Schurkenheiler. Die zwei anderen Schurken spielten DD, genauso wie ich. Wenn man eine Gruppe mit 4 Schurken spielt, müssen die Schurken ständig in Bewegung sein und quasi vor den Mobs davonlaufen. Bei Castern ist das ein bissl anders, die bekommen dann aber einen Dauerstun und gut ist. Jedenfalls hatte unser Schurkenheiler alle Hände voll zu tun, uns hinterherzulaufen, damit er mit seinen Verbänden heilen konnte. Aber das ging recht gut. Das Positive an der Schurkentruppe war, dass die 4 Schurken sich quasi im Tanken und Heilen abwechseln konnten und so die CDs voll im Griff hatten. Wir werden das heute abend nochmals ausprobieren, jedenfalls hat das toll Spaß gemacht. Aus dieser Erfahrung heraus bin ich der Überzeugung, dass jeder alles immer kann. Blizzard hat da einen guten Job gemacht.



1. Bosse sind Stunimmun, also könnt ihr, wenn überhaupt, nur Trash gelegt haben und unter Garantie keine Casterbosse
2. Mit Verbänden kann man in Bewegung nicht heilen, da die Heilung (zum Verbände "anlegen") fokussiert ist

Troll hier also nicht rum


----------



## RedShirt (22. März 2011)

Er redet vom Leveln =) Schurke kann /rnd weder als Heiler noch Tank anmelden, also max. 3 Schurken in ner Grp.

Recuperate haben die Schurken als Selfheal, aber in höheren Leveln bringt der in Dungeons kaum was, weil der Dmg-inc massiv steigt.

5 DKs im Dungeon - das wäre ne Option


----------



## Kyrador (22. März 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> 5 DKs im Dungeon - das wäre ne Option



Wieso wäre?  das gabs zum Launch von WotLK schon zu genüge... zwar nur in den BC-Instanzen, aber egal... da die DKs ja mit einer heftig guten Ausrüstung aus dem Startgebiet gekommen sind (und es anno dazumal noch keinen DF gab), sind die ganzen DK-Spieler halt zu fünft in die BC-Instanzen... bis zum Tiefensumpf ging das noch ganz gut...


----------



## Derulu (22. März 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> *Er redet vom Leveln* =) Schurke kann /rnd weder als Heiler noch Tank anmelden, also max. 3 Schurken in ner Grp.
> 
> Recuperate haben die Schurken als Selfheal, aber in höheren Leveln bringt der in Dungeons kaum was, weil der Dmg-inc massiv steigt.
> 
> 5 DKs im Dungeon - das wäre ne Option




Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Zu fünft Leveln? Hat exakt welchen Sinn? Leveln kann man auch alleine oder meinetwegen zu zweit, da braucht man keine 5er Gruppe  , und dann schon gar keinen Tank oder Heiler

5 Druiden, 5 Paladine alles kein Problem...DF würde so zwar nicht zuteilen, da er keine 3 DDs mit selber Rüstungsklasse (mehr) zuteilt aber möglich ist es natürlich

Jetzt merk ich es erst...es können tatsächliche alle alles...zumindest wenn sie Druiden sind


----------



## Segojan (22. März 2011)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> Blizzard hat da einen guten Job gemacht.



Hast du nicht grad einen Thread weiter gepostet, WoW hätte die Blütezeit hinter sich usw.?


----------



## Blunznpeppi (22. März 2011)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> Ok die Klassen haben vielleicht nicht mehr einzigartige Fähigkeiten, aber spielen sie sich deswegen alle gleich?!
> 
> Klare Antwort:  NEIN!  Jede Klasse/Skillung hat ihre eigene Spielmechanik
> 
> ...


----------



## Derulu (22. März 2011)

Blunznpeppi schrieb:


> ...



Mein Muti Schurke spielt mit Giften, die er noch dazu extern kaufen muss und auf seine Waffen auftragen und mit insgesamt 5 Fähigkeiten, die genutzt werden, meine Katze mit Blutungsschaden und hat in etwa 9-10 Fähigkeiten die genutzt werden müssen um Schaden zu generieren = ziemlich andere Spielmechanik


----------



## Kyrador (22. März 2011)

Blunznpeppi schrieb:


> ...
> gruß, Adurak



Das ist jetzt aber keine neue Tatsache. Schon während Burning Crusade galt vielerorts die Meinung "Zerstörungshexer sind Magier, die ein permanentes Pet haben wollen."... das sich Klassen ähnlich spielen, ist also nichts, was man Cataclysm oder Wrath of the Lich King vorwerfen kann.


----------



## Aki†A (22. März 2011)

Morcan schrieb:


> Keine der Änderungen verändert die komplette Klassenmechanik, wie es vor allem in diesem Forum immer wieder behauptet wird.



wohl keinen schami gespielt vor cata ... unsere rolle war supporter(egal mit welchem baum) jetzt können wir durch talente keinerlei buffs mehr verbessern und geben die selben gammel-buffs wie alle andern klassen(bzw sie geben die selben wie wir und wzar genauso gut!) ich müsste teilweise nichtmal mehr totems stellen auser searing totem damit lavapeitsche mehr schaden macht...

wenn man jetzt davon ausgeht, dass melees in cata sehr ungern gesehen sind wegen den bossmechaniken und der ele schami im vergleich zu andern range dds sehr unpraktisch ist, kann man doch auch einfach ranges die mehr schaden machen und vorteilhafter sind mitnehmen statt den schamis... wenn wir noch verbesserte buffs hätten, könnte man uns nicht ganz so leicht austauschen

auserdem fehlt einfach die individualität inzwischen. es geht nicht darum ob es sich anders anfühlt oder nicht, sondern einfach das es da ist. schurken und krieger können (sich selbst) heilen. jede klasse kann unterbrechen. jede klasse kann cc. jede klasse kann (theoretisch) gleich viel schaden machen.

bin zwar damit zu frieden, dass blizz den schaden angleicht, aber etwas klassenindividualität wäre dennoch sehr schön


----------



## RedShirt (22. März 2011)

Eleschamis unterbrechen alle 5 Sekunden.

Das kann sonst keiner.

Jeder sollte einen dabeihaben.

I love Elemental Shamans!


----------



## Derulu (22. März 2011)

Aki†A schrieb:


> ...



Bring the player NOT the class... = jede Klasse kann irgendeinen CC, jede Klasse kann irgendwie unterbrechen und jede Klasse kann annähernd ähnlichen Schaden machen... =kein Raid ist mehr auf eine einzige bestimmt Klasse angewisen und keine Klasse ist mehr der "König des PvE", die nur mitgenommen wird, weil sie eben diese Klasse ist und nicht wegen dem Spieler dahinter...

Das sollte eigentlich alles sagen

Schurken und Krieger MÜSSEN sich quasi selber ein bißchen heilen können, da der Manapool der Heiler absichtlich sehr gering bzw. sehr öhm..."schwankend" gestaltet wurde, um heilen wieder spannender zu machen und es nun mal Melees sehr schwer möglich ist, Schaden ganz zu vermeiden, das Mana des Heilers bei weitem aber nicht reicht und permanent alle zu heilen


----------



## olOlOlo (22. März 2011)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Egal sind solche Dinge nicht, denn sie machen die Klasse aus.
> Da wären so kleinigkeiten wie der Feuerstein, Zauberstein vom Hexer, eine Art Verzauberung um einen Bonus zu erhalten, aber das war einzigartig, man hatte das Gefühl einen Hexer zu spielen, ich freute mich darüber diese Dinge zu lernen, denn sie waren gänzlich neu. Außerdem passt es einfach, dunkle Magie zum eigenen Vorteil zu nutzen. So wie ein Schurke mit seinen Giften hantiert. Ebenso wie die Pfeile vom Jäger, man fühlt sich als Jäger, da andere wenig anfangen konnten mit dem selben Zeug; außerdem wird immer jemand die Parellele zum RL ziehen, das ist ganz normal, da gehören Pfeile einfach hinein. Eben das ist es, was eine Klasse ausmacht. Das man Tier füttern noch zusammenstreicht ist nur ein weiterer Zerfall.
> Ein unheiliger kann vielleicht töten und untot bleiben, aber normal wiederbeleben, was nicht einmal ein Priester können darf? Da stimmt etwas nicht, ganz einfach, die Logik existiert nicht und da wird nicht einmal eine (dann unverständliche) Lore etwas dran ändern, Azeroth ist eine eigene Welt, aber ein Priester ist und bleibt ein Priester, ob in diesem Game oder einem anderen. Sonst hätte er diese Bezeichnung nicht.
> Ebenso ist es unsinnig, eine Stadt, die von magiebegabten Kirin Tor bewohnt wird, von ihren Portalen zu befreien, wenn jemand Portale machen kann, dann sind es Magier und genau das hat gepasst (ohnehin war diese Idee idiotisch: Jetzt gibt es Leute, die joinen nicht mehr der Schlacht und Stadt, weil es keinen vernünftigen Weg zurück gibt).
> ...



10/10


----------



## Derulu (22. März 2011)

olOlOlo schrieb:


> 10/10



0/100

full quote is not a post


----------



## Cemesis (23. März 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Eleschamis unterbrechen alle 5 Sekunden.
> 
> Das kann sonst keiner.
> 
> ...



Zeig mir nen Encounter wo alle 5sek unterbrochen werden muss, das nur, wirklich nur der Elementar Shamane machen muss.

Wenn du mal ehrlich bist, ist der Shamane hier jetzt speziell mal drauf angesprochen genauso entbehrlich wie jeder andere Char auch. 

Unterbrechen kann mittlerweile jede oder fast jede Klasse...


Mfg


----------



## Manaori (23. März 2011)

Cemesis schrieb:


> Zeig mir nen Encounter wo alle 5sek unterbrochen werden muss, das nur, wirklich nur der Elementar Shamane machen muss.
> 
> Wenn du mal ehrlich bist, ist der Shamane hier jetzt speziell mal drauf angesprochen genauso entbehrlich wie jeder andere Char auch.
> 
> ...



Also, bei unseren Trys an Cho'gall die letzten zwei Abende hats am Unterbrechen im Camp immer so sehr gehapert, dass der Heilschami und ich als Shadow (fear und Stille) mehr oder weniger notgedrungen mit unterbrochen haben  Also, ja... da wär ein Eleschami ganz nett gewesen, was aber, glaube ich eher, an unachtsamen DDs gelegen hat. 
Seine Berechtigung hätte der Eleschami also gehabt bei uns im Raid. Genauso, wie er im Prinzip genauso entbehrlich war wie jeder andere. Versteht ihr was ich meine? Man kann das auch umdrehen. Jeder ist im Prinzip entbehrlich, aber nur, weil jede Klasse mehr oder weniger gleichberechtigt ist. Klingt gleich viel schöner, sagt aber dasselbe aus.


----------



## Kyrador (23. März 2011)

Cemesis schrieb:


> Zeig mir nen Encounter wo alle 5sek unterbrochen werden muss, das nur, wirklich nur der Elementar Shamane machen muss.



Da du nicht näher spezifiziert hast, aus welcher Menge an Encountern man wählen soll, ich aber ein netter Mensch bin, sag ich dir ein aktuelles Beispiel:
Omnotron Verteidigungssystem (Hardmode)
Der Zauber von Arkanotron hat eine Abklingszeit von 6 Sekunden und muss daher entweder von zwei Unterbrechern oder einem (Elementar-)Schamanen (bei uns mach ich das aber als Heilschamane, so geht weniger Schaden verloren) gekickt werden.
Und bevor du jetzt fragst: im Normalmodus kann ruhig mal ein Zauber durchkommen, der tötet niemand sofort. Im Hardmode sieht die Sache aber ein wenig anders aus...


----------



## Dynamic (25. März 2011)

der Druide hat BR und war in dieser hinsicht Einzigartig, dazu noch Formwandler was es beim Charaterauswahlbildschrim zu ein Wwwwwwooooooooooooooowwwwwwww kommen ließ, es war klar für die Leute die sowas voll Kultig fanden/finden, den werd ich Spielen und bin mit anderen Gleichgesinnten in unsere Klasse EINZIGARTIG. Das war und ist es was eine Klasse ausmacht, ihre Einzigartigkeit, fähigkeiten zu haben die keine andere Klasse kann, nur ebend diese. 

 Ich heul nicht rum wie schön alles damals war, es gab genug Sachen die hätten damals nicht sein müssen, nur heut ist es nicht anders. Zu Classic brauchte man Zwergenpriester wegen Fearschutz, also suchte man sich einige und ging und das finde ich besonders erwähnenswert , man wusste man ist auf diese Klasse angewiesen, man wusste diese Klasse ist nicht leicht zu ersetzen und jetzt kommt der springende Punkt, man geht mit dem Menschen der dahinter sitzt anders um als mit jemanden den man mal in 5sek austauschen kann. Man war auf bestimmte Klassen angewiesen, man wusste ohne sie geht nichts und dazu ein 40er Raid, das miteinander war damals, wie soll ich sagen, Menschlicher, Respektvoller? ja so in die richtung. ohne DF , ach war es schön Gruppen zu suchen auf den eigenen Server, hat man iene gefunden und sah, oh die Spielen verdammt gut, jetzt zeig ich mal das ich meine Klasse auch Spielen kann, man freute sich wenn man nach Tagen oder Wochen angeschrieben wurde von ebend jene und gefragt wurde, würdest du uns nach MC-BWL-Naxx begleiten?

Heute: Gearscore, wieviel DPS, welches Equip, welche Skillung? Wieviel Zeit hast du in der Woche? hast du Kinder, ja? sry bist nicht zuverlässig *wtf? hast du Twinks zu Farmen wegen Raidzeugs oder hast ordentlich Gold, nein? tschau, wenn du im Raid willst, Leave deine Gilde und tritt unsere bei

Das ist alles Absurdes zeug was das Spiel nicht flexibler macht, es macht das Spiel schleichend Kaputt, WoW unterscheidet sich kaum noch mit anderen Online Rollenspiele, alles wird vereinfacht, den Kurs den man hatte bestimmt Blizz nicht mehr selber, es ist der großteil der Spieler die die Richtung zeigen, und wenn nicht wird ein Zwergenaufstand geübt im Offiforum.


Nach über 6 Jahren ist der Kurs den WoW immo eingeschlagen hat nicht mehr meiner. Mal schauen was noch kommt


----------



## Aki†A (25. März 2011)

> Schurken und Krieger MÜSSEN sich quasi selber ein bißchen heilen können, da der Manapool der Heiler absichtlich sehr gering bzw. sehr öhm..."schwankend" gestaltet wurde, um heilen wieder spannender zu machen und es nun mal Melees sehr schwer möglich ist, Schaden ganz zu vermeiden, das Mana des Heilers bei weitem aber nicht reicht und permanent alle zu heilen



alter mir gehts dabei gar nich um die heiler Oo ich rede von hybriden die als dd unterwegs sind ...

schonmal versucht dich als melee schami zu heilen?? ohne maelstrom proccs stehst du nach 5casts(die verdammt wenig heilen) ohne mana da... als schurke und krieger hast du nichmal schadensverlust(beim schurken nur bischen) früher sind sie auch ausgekommen ohne heal und heute kommen sie nur nich ohne aus, weil blizz gedacht hat es wäre toll die klassenvielfalt zu zerstören. es gibt nämlich nur noch sehr sehr wenig fähigkeiten die einzigartig sind.


ganz ehrlich wenn du nicht willst, dass man auf ne andere klasse "angewiesen" ist(was man übrigens nie wirklich war) dann spiel single player. da kannst du alles ganz alleine machen und bist auf niemanden angewiesen. 


und btw würd ich nicht sagen das sich alles verschieden spielt. dotlock = sp(dots drauf und dann pausen überbrücken) ele-schami = arkan mage(casten bis was procct) schurke=katze(combopunkte aufladen und finisher benutzen) das prinzip is bei denen gleich. lavapeitschenn-prinzip wurde übrigens von vergiften vom schurken "geklaut" => je mehr aufladungen desto mehr schaden. und es gibt bestimmt noch mehr parallelen zwischen anderen fähigkeiten


wenn ihr unbedingt klasseneinheitsbrei haben wollt, dann zerstört nen anderes spiel. ich spiel wow, weil es eben viele unterschiede gibt und man auf andere leute angewiesen ist. wenn ich nich auf andere angewiesen sein will spiel ich kein mmo. diese basiern nunmal auf zusammenspiel(und dazu gehört auch das man schwächen hat und diese ausgleicht).

[qoute]
Der Zauber von Arkanotron hat eine Abklingszeit von 6 Sekunden und muss daher entweder von zwei Unterbrechern oder einem (Elementar-)Schamanen (bei uns mach ich das aber als Heilschamane, so geht weniger Schaden verloren) gekickt werden.[/QUOTE] 

btw könnte man es als melee schami auch skillen und 6sec-cd sollte zum kicken von nem cast alle 6sec auch reichen


----------



## Doofkatze (25. März 2011)

Ich halte es für einen Fehler, die Klassen und eigentlich insgesamt alles, immer weiter anzugleichen.

Ich fand die Zeit der Unwissenheit über die einzelnen Klassen schöner, da es immer ungewiss war, ob man etwas richtig tat und es länger gedauert hat, sich einzulesen.

Es mangelt einfach etwas an Spannung.

Es war ähnlich damals in Metin2. Zunächstmal war es so, das alle Klassen eigentlich grundverschieden waren und man mit einigen Klassen besser zusammengearbeitet hat, um weiter zu kommen, da sich nur so eine Synergie ergeben hat. So war es entsprechend schwer, mit einem Schamanen, der nur buffen konnte (wenn man ihn darauf ausgelegt hat), etwas zu reißen, war aber in Gruppen beliebt, da man alles stark vereinfacht hat.
Später wurden aber auch die anderen Klassen so stark, das es doch wieder weniger einen Unterschied machte, mit welcher Klasse man unterwegs war. Da konnte man eben mit einem Charakter, der sehr stark auf PVP ausgelegt war dann doch Metinsteine zerstören, was vorher nur Kriegern "erlaubt" war.

Hier war es ähnlich. Da war man plötzlich doch in der Lage, mit einem Schamanen zu tanken und auch in WotLK gabs dann die Experten, die mit ihrem Hexer heroische Instanzen getankt haben.
Bei Berufen finde ich es langsam ähnlich. Mittlerweile halte ich es für vollkommen egal, welchen Beruf man nimmt. Während andere einfach immer nach Balancing schreien, kann Balancing leider auch soweit gehen, das ALLES einfach gleich ist und dadurch insgesamt langweilig wird.

Daher mag ich diese Schritte Richtung Gleichheit nicht so gerne. Ich habe die Bevorteilung von einzelnen Klassen einfach geliebt. Es war schön, mit einem Dämonenhexer den meisten AoE-Schaden zu fahren, als Schamane + Bäumchen GrpHeiler zu sein, als Pala oder Priester MT-Heal zu sein, einen Schamanen dabei zu haben für Heldentum oder evtl. darauf zu verzichten, bestimmte Widerstände zu haben, verschiedene Buffs...

Ich halte das Einheitsgebot von Blizzard für ein Problem.


----------



## Derulu (25. März 2011)

Dynamic schrieb:


> ...




Erstmal schön, dass du hergefunden hast  

Nun meine Stellungnahmen dazu:

"Man war auf eine bestimmte Klasse angewiesen" (UNBEDINGT)..und genau DAS war auch das Problem, denn man war auf diese eine Klasse angewiesen...wollte man entspannt mit Freunden raiden und keiner der Freunde die zu der zeit online waren spielte diese Klasse, durfte mann entspannt gerne mal 2-3h nach der Klassen die einem noch fehlte suchen, im schlimmsten Fall fand man niemanden und durfte sein raidvorhaben aufgeben oder (noch frustrierender) man fand jemanden, der allerdings seine Klasse nicht spielen konnte,m überheblich war, einfach unsympatisch war oder oder oder und hatte vielleicht noch 3-4 Freunde online, die zwar Zeit und Lust zum Raiden gehabt hätten, aber eben nicht die bestimmte eine Klasse gespielt haben. Kann sein, dass dies manchen gefallen hat, vielen hat genau dies nicht gefallen und sie an der teilnahme am Raidprozess gehindert...

DF ist eine Komfortfunktion die du nicht nutzen musst, du kannst auch bei deinem Auto nicht sagen: "Die Sitzheizung dreh ich an weil ich will es schon warm unterm Po haben aber sie ist ist so scheiße, denn dann wird der Hintern so heiß"...willst du den Komfort, nimmst du die Unbequemlichkeit in Kauf oder eben nicht, je nachdem was für dich den größeren Vorteil bietet im Moment.

Und mit welchen Leuten spielst du überhaupt?...Probleme mit Leuten aus dem DF sind bei mir sogar in WotLk wenn es hoch kam 1-2 Mal im Monat vorgekommen und mit einer Gilde die Kinder als Problem ansieht WILL ich doch gar nicht spielen, auch ist mir so eine noch nie untergekommen (und ich war früher in versch. Progressgilden aber auch bei denen galt: RL geht vor VL)


----------



## Derulu (25. März 2011)

Aki&#8224;A schrieb:


> ...



Mir machts gar nichts aus, auf andere angewisen zu sein...was mir allerdings etwas ausmacht, ist EXPLIZIT auf Klar-Heinz mit seiner Klasse Imbaroxxormegafighter angewiesen zu sein, den ich a) nicht kenne, den ich b) vielleicht (warum auch immer) nicht leiden kann, der vielleicht c) seine Klasse gar nicht spielen kann und trotzdem mitgeschleift werden muss, weil er eben den unersetzlichen Imbaroxxormegafighter spielt und die Gruppe nicht noch 2h nach eben diesem suchen kann, da die Zeit knapp wird...

Ich finde es gut, dass ich mit anderen Leuten spielen darf, wann ich will, was ich will und wie ich will...aber nicht dass ich mit bestimmten Leuten spielen MUSS nur weil sie die eierlegende Wollmilchsau spielen und im Moment keine andere Wollmilchsau zur Verfügung steht oder von meinen (bevorzugten) Mitspielern zufällig keiner diese Wollmilchsau spielt. Auch wenn ich durchaus in der Lage bin, die Sichtweise der Gegenseite zu verstehen

Übrigens meine Katze spielt sich (für mich) total anders als mein MutiSchurke...dem Muti genügen exakt 5 Fähigkeiten und er darf 2 "Buffs" nicht auslaufen lassen...meine Katze spiel ich mit bis zu 9 Fähigkeiten, ich darf weit mehr als nur 2 "Buffs" nicht auslaufen lassen...das selbe mit SP und Dotlock...der eine spielt mehr mit seinen Füllern, zwischen dem Dotauffrischen, beim anderen ist es umgekehrt (und beim Hexer gebe ich auch noch meinem Pet Befehle...ja ich nutze auch die Petbefehlsleiste^^)


----------



## dragonfire1803 (25. März 2011)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> RIchtig es gab nur die 2 klassen! Jetzt stell dir mal vor du machst eine 10er raid in dem du mind 2 kicker brauchst, aufgrund des cd oder wieso auch immer! Du hast jetzt aber schon ein tank krieger dabei! jetzt musst du entweder abklären das beide krieger nur auf ihren specc würfeln (was auch viele machen) oder du brichst den raid ab! Das jetzt paladin, schamanen, und noch mehr klassen kicken können unterstüzt doch nur deine raid!
> 
> 
> Wenn du wie früher spielen willst geh auf ein privat server und sei glücklich! -.-



Endlich mal einer der es verstanden hat. Wir haben nunmal keine 40 Spieler raids und können uns deswegen auch nicht mehr den Luxus leisten, eine Klasse xy mehrfach zu stacken wegen einer bestimmten Fähigkeit. Und mal mit Verlaub glaube ich auch nicht das sich heute ein großteil der community damit zufrieden geben würde das ihre Klasse nur wegen eine bestimmte Fähigkeit mitgenommen wird bzw sich damit zufrieden geben das sie halt nur supporter sind. Wieviele paladine würden es heute akzeptieren nur ein Buff-bot für Segen zu sein? Ich denke nicht viele...
Außerdem wie schnell ist heute das mimimi groß nur weil eine klasse xy etwas auch nur einen tick besser kann als man selbst? Wie der Schurke macht 5% mehr dmg als ich??? Nerf!!! Wie der Schami kann besser unterbrechen als ich??? Nerf!!! usw...
Also bedankt euch bei den vielen recount glotzern und den ganzen nerds die nur wow als leben kennen...


----------



## soullink (25. März 2011)

Zwar kann nicht jede Klasse alles.
Aber du hast grad schon einen Großteil von Dingen genannt die manche Klassen nicht können.


----------



## J_0_T (25. März 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> <br />Ich halte es für einen Fehler, die Klassen und eigentlich insgesamt alles, immer weiter anzugleichen.<br /><br />Ich fand die Zeit der Unwissenheit über die einzelnen Klassen schöner, da es immer ungewiss war, ob man etwas richtig tat und es länger gedauert hat, sich einzulesen.<br /><br />Es mangelt einfach etwas an Spannung.<br /><br />Es war ähnlich damals in Metin2. Zunächstmal war es so, das alle Klassen eigentlich grundverschieden waren und man mit einigen Klassen besser zusammengearbeitet hat, um weiter zu kommen, da sich nur so eine Synergie ergeben hat. So war es entsprechend schwer, mit einem Schamanen, der nur buffen konnte (wenn man ihn darauf ausgelegt hat), etwas zu reißen, war aber in Gruppen beliebt, da man alles stark vereinfacht hat.<br />Später wurden aber auch die anderen Klassen so stark, das es doch wieder weniger einen Unterschied machte, mit welcher Klasse man unterwegs war. Da konnte man eben mit einem Charakter, der sehr stark auf PVP ausgelegt war dann doch Metinsteine zerstören, was vorher nur Kriegern &quot;erlaubt&quot; war.<br /><br />Hier war es ähnlich. Da war man plötzlich doch in der Lage, mit einem Schamanen zu tanken und auch in WotLK gabs dann die Experten, die mit ihrem Hexer heroische Instanzen getankt haben.<br />Bei Berufen finde ich es langsam ähnlich. Mittlerweile halte ich es für vollkommen egal, welchen Beruf man nimmt. Während andere einfach immer nach Balancing schreien, kann Balancing leider auch soweit gehen, das ALLES einfach gleich ist und dadurch insgesamt langweilig wird.<br /><br />Daher mag ich diese Schritte Richtung Gleichheit nicht so gerne. Ich habe die Bevorteilung von einzelnen Klassen einfach geliebt. Es war schön, mit einem Dämonenhexer den meisten AoE-Schaden zu fahren, als Schamane + Bäumchen GrpHeiler zu sein, als Pala oder Priester MT-Heal zu sein, einen Schamanen dabei zu haben für Heldentum oder evtl. darauf zu verzichten, bestimmte Widerstände zu haben, verschiedene Buffs...<br /><br />Ich halte das Einheitsgebot von Blizzard für ein Problem.<br />


<br /><br /><br />

Liegt das Problem nicht eher bei den auslösern der verhassten angleichung? Jenen die verlangten das Klasse a so sein sollte das klasse c eine chance hat und ähnliches?

Ich sehe es so, das alles gleich schmeckt ist nur das endprodukt der spieler... Blizzard war nur dumm drauf zu hören und das war der eigendliche Fehler.

Begonnen hat es das mit BC die exklusivität gelitten hat. Die Völker der Allianz hatten den Paladin und die Horde den Schmananen... mit BC änderte sich das weil sich leute aufregten warum kein Schamane bei der Alianz mgl sei... und ja es gab damals solche posts.

Dann wandelte es sich... die Klassen wurden sich fast immer ähnlicher... was wieder auf unserem mist gewachsen ist, Blizz hat es für uns nur implementiert. Und mn kann genau von diesen aktionen sehen was Blizzard von ihrem eigenen Produkt hält... und am ende von desen Usern.


Nicht Blizzard ist Hauptschuldige das es sich so anfühlt wie es sich anfühlt... das warn wir... die Spieler die das geld bringen. 

Andere Spiele Ignoren ihre user in dem bereich, nur Blizz schien es gut mit uns zu meinen... oder auch nicht je nachdem wie man es sehen möchte


----------



## Blackout1091 (26. März 2011)

J_0_T schrieb:


> <br /><br /><br />
> 
> Nicht Blizzard ist Hauptschuldige das es sich so anfühlt wie es sich anfühlt... das warn wir... die Spieler die das geld bringen.
> 
> Andere Spiele Ignoren ihre user in dem bereich, nur Blizz schien es gut mit uns zu meinen... oder auch nicht je nachdem wie man es sehen möchte




Stimme dir zu 
Die Mehrheit wollte es nunmal so..
Also wirds gemacht..

Ich persönlich finde es nicht schlimm, weil ein Dk , der dann bald ein BR besitzt ist trotzdem kein Dudu als Beispiel


----------



## Zentoro (26. März 2011)

Wayne schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Grund, mein lieber Vorposter.
> 
> Klassen waren mal Klassen, der Schamane war das Supportmonster, der Shadow die Manabatterie usw. alle hatten Aufgaben. Schurken und Magier und Hexer ah und Jäger fast vergessen können nunmal nur Schaden machen (vom CC abgesehen)
> Und mussten sich mit den jeweils anderen den Platz teilen. Jetzt wurden alle Supporter an die DDs angeglichen, finden die DDs doof, und die meisten Supporter ebenso. (Davon abgesehen, das diese Angleichug nie 100%ig durchgeführt wurde...)
> ...



Sehr guter Beitrag. Dadurch, dass jeder seine Rolle hatte, war das Schwanz-O-Meter auch nicht so wichtig. Der Verstärker erreichte nicht die Zahlen des WL oder des Magiers, aber nicht schlimm. Er gab starke Buffs MIT Alleinstellungsmerkmal.

Tja, die Hybriden haben nach mehr DPS geschrien, die auch bekommen und dafür ihre Einzigartigkeit verkauft...


----------



## Derulu (26. März 2011)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Der Verstärker erreichte nicht die Zahlen des WL oder des Magiers, aber nicht schlimm. Er gab starke Buffs MIT *Alleinstellungsmerkmal*.



Und genau das wird als DAS Problem angesehen...denn Alleinstellungsmerkmale verhindern die Umsetzung der (durchaus verständlichen, schließlich entscheide ich mich als neuer Spieler, der vom Spiel noch gar keine Ahnung hat, für eine Klasse weil sie mir gefällt und nicht weil sie ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal besitzt, nur um dann festzustellen, dass man im Grunde nur als Buffmaschine verwendet wird und den Rest der Zeit lediglich dafür zu sorgen hat den Anderen hat nicht im Weg rumzustehen) Devise "Bring the player not the class"...


----------



## Zentoro (26. März 2011)

*


----------



## Gnorfal (26. März 2011)

Zentoro schrieb:


> *



Ahja...

Eine Frage, die klären sollte, warum dieser Einheitsbrei nun so ist, wie er ist:

Wer hat es denn so gewollt?


----------



## Terminsel (26. März 2011)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Sehr guter Beitrag. Dadurch, dass jeder seine Rolle hatte, war das Schwanz-O-Meter auch nicht so wichtig. Der Verstärker erreichte nicht die Zahlen des WL oder des Magiers, aber nicht schlimm. Er gab starke Buffs MIT Alleinstellungsmerkmal.
> 
> Tja, die Hybriden haben nach mehr DPS geschrien, die auch bekommen und dafür ihre Einzigartigkeit verkauft...



Ganz ehrlich? Mein Vergelter kann immer noch Sachen, die sonst keiner kann.

Hand des Schutzes. Hand der Freiheit, Hand der Aufopferung, Hand der Erlösung, Heilzauber, Handauflegung, Gottesschild, Heiliges Strahlen (Gruppen HoT), Hammer der Gerechtigkeit, Zurechtweisung... und noch anderes.

Es ist richtig: Einige Dinge überschneiden sich. Unterbrechen können auch andere Klassen. Die können dafür aber wieder andere Dinge nicht, die ich kann. Ich habe das Gefühl, ihr hängt euch bei der Identität der Klassen zu sehr an eine kleine Hand voll Fähigkeiten und vergesst eine große Palette anderer Dinge, die eben nur die eigene Klasse kann.


----------



## Zentoro (26. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Und genau das wird als DAS Problem angesehen...denn Alleinstellungsmerkmale verhindern die Umsetzung der (durchaus verständlichen, schließlich entscheide ich mich als neuer Spieler, der vom Spiel noch gar keine Ahnung hat, für eine Klasse weil sie mir gefällt und nicht weil sie ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal besitzt, nur um dann festzustellen, dass man im Grunde nur als Buffmaschine verwendet wird und den Rest der Zeit lediglich dafür zu sorgen hat den Anderen hat nicht im Weg rumzustehen) Devise "Bring the player not the class"...



Du nennst das entgegengesetzte Extrem. Der Supporter soll ja nicht nur rumstehen, sondern auch seinen DPS Beitrag liefern. 

Während der sehr gute reine DD eben -man nehme einen normierten fiktiven Wert- 12k DPS fährt und der miese 8k DPS, bewegt es sich -ebenfalls fiktiv- beim Supporter zwischen 6-8 k DPS.

Dadurch liefern beide ihren unerlässlichen Beitrag. Der Supporter rechtfertigt seine Mitnahme eben durch die Buffs.

[Ich bin mir bewusst, dass mein Zahlenbeispiel dazu führen wird, dass gleich einer kommt und erzählt, dass er 30k DPS fährt...]

Aber die von Dir angesprochene neue Philosophie will ja sicherstellen, dass man raiden gehen kann, auch wenn bestimmte Klassen nicht verfügbar sind. Das ist ehrenhaft, schafft aber Einheitsbrei.

Ich weiß noch, was für ein tolles Gefühl es war, zu 70er Zeiten als Ally zum ersten Mal nen Ele im Raid zu haben. Da fühlte man sich wie ein Gott. 

Heute bekommst Du in jedem Raid irgend eine Buffpampe, die man kaum noch zuordnen kann.


----------



## RedPaprika (5. April 2011)

Ich gehe davon aus das alle die Sagen alles ist Gleich und sich darüber aufregen noch nie Raids Setups zusammengestellt haben .
Das einzige was Angeglichen wurde sind die Zentralen Buffs wie 5%tempo etc.
Aber die richtig Dicken Supports bzw einzigartige Fähigkeiten kommen immernoch von nur 1 Klasse.
Ohne Mist versucht mal mit ein und dem Selben Setup jeden Raid Boss im Hardmode zu plätten ---> Unmöglich
Versucht mal ohne 1-2 Heal Schamis HM zu raiden, dass ist sehr spaßig =/
So könnte ich die Liste weiterführen =)
Die Klassen sind sehr verschieden in Sielweise und Mechanik. 
Ich finde es Sau gut das die Buffs angelichen wurden, denn früher konnte man den Raid absagen wenn der Schamane nich da war bzw der Shadow.
Und das die Dps alle gleich sein sollen , stimmt nich wirklich .
Es kommt mehr auf den Boss und die Situation an. 
z.B ist die Eule bei Multitarget Bossen Sau stark aber Singletarget eher Mittelmaß.
Ein Shadow hingegen ist in beidem sehr stark .
Jeder Specc ist einzigartig zu spielen und hat seine einzigartigkeit im Support.
Aber ist vom Schaden/Heal/Tank fast gleichwertig mit anderen, was auch gut ist.
Wünscht ihr euch z.B einen Stoff tragenden auf tank gespeccten Paladin zurück der am Boss steht und nur bufft und ab und an heilt?
Einen hunter der nur zum pullen mitgenommen wird?
Zig Speccs der nutzlosigkeit verfallen ?
Blizzard geht halt zum glück nach dem Prinzip ..."Bring the player not the Class"


----------



## Super PePe (5. April 2011)

Der Mythos speist sich aus dem Grösstenteils unterirdischem Klassenverständnis.


----------



## Neragon (5. April 2011)

Dk nothing more to say  Du bist ein Heal, Tank und DD GRATZ und mit 4.1 nochen Br !


----------



## Derulu (5. April 2011)

Neragon schrieb:


> Dk nothing more to say  Du bist ein Heal, Tank und DD GRATZ und mit 4.1 nochen Br !



Stimmt und du bist ein Fernkämpfer und...





....ne Moment...


....doch nicht...

...und Heal bist du auch nur für dich selbst (versuch mal einen anderen Tank zu heilen  ) und auch nur wirklich wenn du Blut geskillt bist...und ohne echten Heiler überlebst du keinen Raid

Wenn du jetzt Druide gesagt hättest...aber DK...



Super schrieb:


> Der Mythos speist sich aus dem grösstenteils unterirdischem Klassenverständnis.



Du hast ja so recht...


----------



## RedPaprika (5. April 2011)

Super schrieb:


> Der Mythos speist sich aus dem Grösstenteils unterirdischem Klassenverständnis.


 Amen Bro


----------



## Technocrat (5. April 2011)

Super schrieb:


> Der Mythos speist sich aus dem Grösstenteils unterirdischem Klassenverständnis.


This! Und wie unterirdisch das Klassenverständnis ist, sieht man in BGs - offensichtlich wissen tatsächlich 95% der Spieler nichts von 95% der Fähigkeiten ihrer Klasse.


----------



## DieMarquiseVonO (5. April 2011)

Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass sich so viele Leute darüber aufregen, dass ja alle Klassen mittlerweile gleich wären.

Die klassen unterscheiden sich im Wesentlichen nicht mehr durch Buffs, sondern vielmehr durch spezielle Fähigkeiten. Feuer-Magier und und Dämo-Hexer sind bspw. die reinsten AE-Bomben, während ein Schattenpriester sehr guten single target Schaden macht und nebenbei noch passiv die Gruppe mitheilt und selber durch den verringerten Schaden und das Machtwort: Schild eine Menge Schaden verhindern kann. Frost-DKs eigen sich perfekt um viele kleine Adds zu kiten, Schurken und Jäger können auflegen etc. etc..

Mir persönlich gefällt es so wie es momentan ist weitaus besser, die Klassen auf ihre einzigartigen Fähigkeiten hin zu betrachten, als sie nur auf Buffs zu beschränken.


----------



## pwnytaure (5. April 2011)

Oh dann log ich mich mal mitm Dk ein und switche in Bärform...oh em NOT!


----------



## pwnytaure (5. April 2011)

RedPaprika schrieb:


> z.B ist die Eule bei Multitarget Bossen Sau stark aber Singletarget eher Mittelmaß.
> Ein Shadow hingegen ist in beidem sehr stark .
> Jeder Specc ist einzigartig zu spielen und hat seine einzigartigkeit im Support.
> Aber ist vom Schaden/Heal/Tank fast gleichwertig mit anderen, was auch gut ist.



Ich als Hauptberufliche Eule und Dk sag dazu nur This!
 Als beispiel

Magmaw Eule -> stark	Dk- Schwach

Argaloth Eule ungefähr gleich wie der Dk obwohl sie tausendmal besser gegeart ist.


----------



## Zentoro (5. April 2011)

RedPaprika schrieb:


> Blizzard geht halt zum glück nach dem Prinzip ..."Bring the player not the Class"



Glück, weil es Deinen Geschmack trifft. 

Genau aufgrund des genannten Prinzips musste jede Klasse ihre Einzigartigkeit aufgeben.

Der genannte Mythos ist doch auch nur als überspitzte Formulierung zu interpretieren.

Natürlich sind die Klassen weiterhin unterschiedlich zu spielen und nicht jeder kann alles. Glaub', dass zweifelt auch niemand an.


----------



## MaexxDesign (5. April 2011)

Die Spieler sind an dieser Situation selbst Schuld.
Das eeeeeewige Rumgeweine, dass gleich jede Klasse OP ist gegen die man im PVP verliert...

Sei es aus Classic der Dauer-Stun oder One Hit-Schurke.
Der Dauer-Fear oder "Du verreckst eh an meinen Dots, auch wenn ich schon tot bin."-Hexer.
Der 3min-Magier, der Kniesehnen-Krieger, der Benommenheits-Jäger, der Bubble-Paladin, der Face-MeltOOr-Shadow oder der "ihr kriegt mich nicht tot"-Heil bzw. Tank-Druide.

Und so hat Blizzard für jede Einzigartigkeit einer Klasse ein entsprechendes Gegenmittel eingebaut.
Jede Klasse hat min. eine Fähigkeit, um die Spezialfähigkeiten des Gegners zu neutralisieren.

Es gab klar definierte Klassen für Schaden, Heilung und Tanken:
Schaden: Hexer, Magier, Schurke, Jäger
Tank: Druide, Krieger, Paladin
Tank-Heilung: Heilig/Diszi-Priester, Paladin
Gruppenheilung: Druide
Supporter: Schamane, Shadow, Paladin


Heute sieht es so aus:

Schaden: alle Klassen mit Schadenskillung
Tank: Druide, Krieger, Paladin, Todesritter
Tank-Heilung: alle Klassen, die heilen können
Gruppenheilung: im Prinzip auch alle Heilklassen
Supporter: gibt's keine mehr bzw. fast jede Klasse bringt Buffs mit


Früher hat man Schurken wegen des sehr hohen Schadens und den Unterbrechungen mitgenommen.
Hexer wegen ihren vielen Dots, die Schaden in allen Kampfphasen gemacht haben.
Feuermagier wegen des immensen Schadens.
Shadow als Manabatterie.
Schamane wegen Totems (wie heute, nur heute macht er auch gut Schaden).
Paladin, weil er schon immer alles, bis auf Schaden, machen konnte und wegen der Segen.
Druiden wegen Gruppenheal.


Die Klassen werden immer näher zusammengeführt.
Und wer das nicht erkennt, spielt nicht seit Anfang an oder ignoriert es einfach und ist aus Prinzip anderer Meinung.


----------



## RedPaprika (5. April 2011)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Die Spieler sind an dieser Situation selbst Schuld.
> Das eeeeeewige Rumgeweine, dass gleich jede Klasse OP ist gegen die man im PVP verliert...
> 
> Sei es aus Classic der Dauer-Stun oder One Hit-Schurke.
> ...



Die Alten Stärken die du anprichst mit shadow als manabatterie etc. haben sie nur neu verteilt .
Diszi sind z.B unerlässlich durch ihre einzigartigen cds zu Schadensverminderung.
Schmanen sind die neuen Manabatterien . Segnet das Manatide!
Holy priester sind extrem starke grp healer.
Druiden extrem gute allround healer aber nich so gut wie holy in grp heal oder pala im Tank heal.
Geht immer weiter.
Sowas fällt aber erst bei den Hardmode bossen auf.
Man braucht immer bestimmte Klassen und Speccs für manche Bosse.
Du brauchst z.B Konklave hero im 10er gar nicht  ohne schurken machen Oder Nefarian 25 im hardmode ohne
2 pala tanks.
Da man einfach die einzigartigen sachen dieser klassen braucht.



Das Blizz jeder Klasse und Specc endlich eine daseinsberechtigung gegeben hat ist einfach richtig.
Wozu hat man 3 Bäume wenn wie in Klassik beim Pala z.b 2 davon nutzlos sind.
Und mit dem Argument kommen das "jeder der nich Klassik gespielt hat sowieso keine Ahnung " Is relativ idiotisch.
In Klassik war das Klassensystem für die Tonne , da 50% aller Speccs nie genutzt wurden.
Die Klassen und Speccs sind und spielen sich alle einzigartig.


----------



## Super PePe (5. April 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> This! Und wie unterirdisch das Klassenverständnis ist, sieht man in BGs - offensichtlich wissen tatsächlich 95% der Spieler nichts von 95% der Fähigkeiten ihrer Klasse.



Genau das ist der Punkt. Ich hab die letzten Wochen meinen Dudu ausschließiich nur über BGs von 65 auf 85 gebracht und mit jedem lvl und Fähigkeit mehr wurde das Gesamtspiel schlechter. Da kloppen sie wie die Kaputtiniks auf den Fahnenträger ein und wundern sich das nix passiert, weil der heiler des F-Trägers 2 m hinter ihm seelenruhig heilt bis weihnachten und du stehst als heiler daneben und schreist sie nur noch an da diese Dummheit unheilbar ist. Da muss man sich und die Gruppe heilen und dem Heiler des Gegners die Socke 3,mal ins Maul stopfen bis er immun ist. Da kommt einem das kalte Kotzen und das noch höflich ausgedrückt. Oder man hat selbst 4 dds am Arsch und keiner der eigenen DDs kommt auf die idee mal ein cc rüberwachsen zu lassen, geschweige denn mal mit burst einen von den 4 anhänglichen Zeitgenossen von mir zu entfernen. 
Alle die monster Eier in der Hose, eine vorlaute Klappe und am ende weinen sie wie kleine Mädchen da es wieder mal ne Vorführnummer war.


----------



## Pyrodimi (5. April 2011)

Also die Klassenmechaniken unterscheiden sich, aber hand aufs Herz..das einzige was die Bossmechanik in WoW noch rausrückt ist: DPS A in Zeit B mit HÖCHSTENS mal 2 Meter links-rechtsbewegung und wenns wirklich mal hoch kommt vlt noch 1-2 mal das Target wechseln...
Dank Penismeter und BigBrothers an jeder Ecke ist die Hauptaufgabe JEDES Chars die selbe...DPS,HPS und APS mein Gott he ich würde mit 2Palas,6Jägern mit den entsprechenden Buffpets und 2DKs nen Raid machen...das einzige warum man heut noch ernsthaft verschiedene Klassen sucht und braucht, ist um zu verhindern das sich die Götter in Lila nicht beim ersten Loot ihren restverstand aus der Birne kloppen...

DAS IST EINHEITSBREI

Ich nehme im Gegenzug mal Lotro oder Rift..dort baut die Spielmechanik nicht auf dps x in Zeit y auf sondern nur aufs nackte überleben der Gruppe, wozu der Support und Klassen mit weniger Schaden, dafür aber Überlebenshilfen für die Gruppe mehr Wert sind als 18DDs in nen WoW 25er zusammen, deswegen sind zwar auch die entspreechenden DDs dort nicht weniger Wert, aber sie sind nicht die Krone der Schöpfung.(ob das 0815 WoWEgo sowas überhaupt verkraftet?)

Bring the Player with the Skill, Class und Teamgeist....das hat Blizz gehörig vergeigt...


----------



## benwingert (5. April 2011)

Naja, ein wahrer Kern steckt ja dahinter (zumindest bei den Heilern). Jede (Heil-)klasse hat im wesentlichen 3 Hauptzauber. Und die heilen bei allen klassen gleich viel und kosten exakt genauso viel Mana. Namentlich sind das:
Blitzheilung - Lichtblitz - Woge der Heilung (heißt das Ding bei den Shamis so?) - Nachwachsen
Heilung - Heiliges Licht - Welle der Heilung - Pflege
Große Heilung - Göttliches Licht - Große Welle der Heilung - Heilende Berührung


----------



## Derulu (5. April 2011)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Bring the Player with the Skill, Class und Teamgeist....das hat Blizz gehörig vergeigt...




Blizzard , als geschickt agierendes Wirtschaftsunternehmen, passt sich dem Bedürfnissen und der Nachfrage seiner Kundschaft an, nicht die Kundschaft dem Spiel von Blizzard. Daraus lässt sich das Fazit ziehen: Nicht Blizzard hat irgendetwas "verbockt" sondern wir als Community (und da schließe ich mich mit Sicherheit nicht aus) haben es so verlangt, gefordet und Blizzard, schlauer Geldscheffler wie sie sind, hat darauf nur reagiert...


----------



## Matchfighter (5. April 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Blizzard , als geschickt agierendes Wirtschaftsunternehmen, passt sich dem Bedürfnissen und der Nachfrage seiner Kundschaft an, nicht die Kundschaft dem Spiel von Blizzard. Daraus lässt sich das Fazit ziehen: Nicht Blizzard hat irgendetwas "verbockt" sondern wir als Community (und da schließe ich mich mit Sicherheit nicht aus) haben es so verlangt, gefordet und Blizzard, schlauer Geldscheffler wie sie sind, hat darauf nur reagiert...



/sign 
Seh ich genau so ich als Unternehmer würde den Leuten ebenfalls nur das geben was sie wollen und es scheint als wollen die Leute eben diese derzeitige Mechanik. 
Denn nur so kann die meiste Kundschaftstreue gesichert werden und der meiste Profit gemacht werden.


----------



## Super PePe (5. April 2011)

benwingert schrieb:


> Naja, ein wahrer Kern steckt ja dahinter (zumindest bei den Heilern). Jede (Heil-)klasse hat im wesentlichen 3 Hauptzauber. Und die heilen bei allen klassen gleich viel und kosten exakt genauso viel Mana. Namentlich sind das:
> Blitzheilung - Lichtblitz - Woge der Heilung (heißt das Ding bei den Shamis so?) - Nachwachsen
> Heilung - Heiliges Licht - Welle der Heilung - Pflege
> Große Heilung - Göttliches Licht - Große Welle der Heilung - Heilende Berührung



Genau das bestätigt das absolute minimum an Klassenverständnis und darauf reduziert isch das Spiel der Meisten. Was passiert wenn blizzard daran leichte Veränderung vornehmen würde (was ab und an passiert) Klassen werden bevorzugt gespielt weil ein wirkliches Verständnis für die Vorzüge jeder Klasse abhanden gekommen ist und darum wird Blizzard gezwungen auf einen minimalen lvl diese Anpassung vorzunehmen. 
Gibt es einen 3 Tadsten Hunter spielen viele diesen Hunter. Kommt dann der Faceroll DK spielen alle Faceroll dk und kommt der Noopadin spielen alle Noopalin. Der andere Teil heult blizzard die Schulter nass. Weil ihr spielerisches Können und ihr Verständnis sich eben auf diese 3 Tasten beschränkt.


----------



## The-Dragon (6. April 2011)

Daher kommt auch die Ansicht, das jede Klasse alles kann und ja eh alles Einheitsbrei ist. Denn die individuellen Eigenschaften und Fähigkeiten, die die Klasse einzigartig und besonders machen, sind den Meisten nicht bekannt, werden kaum genutzt und bleiben unbeachtet. 

Mal abgesehen davon, das WoW immer noch ein Rollenspiel ist und man es schon unterschiedlich empfinden sollte, ob man nun als Todesritter oder Paladin tankt bzw. als Schamane oder Priester heilt. Den Meisten fehlt wohl leider auch dazu einfach der Sinn, ein Rollenspiel auch entsprechend zu empfinden.


----------



## Zentoro (6. April 2011)

Super schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt. Ich hab die letzten Wochen meinen Dudu ausschließiich nur über BGs von 65 auf 85 gebracht und mit jedem lvl und Fähigkeit mehr wurde das Gesamtspiel schlechter. Da kloppen sie wie die Kaputtiniks auf den Fahnenträger ein und wundern sich das nix passiert, weil der heiler des F-Trägers 2 m hinter ihm seelenruhig heilt bis weihnachten und du stehst als heiler daneben und schreist sie nur noch an da diese Dummheit unheilbar ist. Da muss man sich und die Gruppe heilen und dem Heiler des Gegners die Socke 3,mal ins Maul stopfen bis er immun ist. Da kommt einem das kalte Kotzen und das noch höflich ausgedrückt. Oder man hat selbst 4 dds am Arsch und keiner der eigenen DDs kommt auf die idee mal ein cc rüberwachsen zu lassen, geschweige denn mal mit burst einen von den 4 anhänglichen Zeitgenossen von mir zu entfernen.
> Alle die monster Eier in der Hose, eine vorlaute Klappe und am ende weinen sie wie kleine Mädchen da es wieder mal ne Vorführnummer war.



Ach und auf der anderen sind die Botimbaspieler oder wer hat Euch zerpflückt. Irgendwie geht dein Gleichnis nur zur Hälfte auf...

Zudem hat ein taktisches PvP Verständnis nur rudimentär etwas mit dem Klassenverständnis zu tun.


----------



## Zentoro (6. April 2011)

Super schrieb:


> Genau das bestätigt das absolute minimum an Klassenverständnis und darauf reduziert isch das Spiel der Meisten. Was passiert wenn blizzard daran leichte Veränderung vornehmen würde (was ab und an passiert) Klassen werden bevorzugt gespielt weil ein wirkliches Verständnis für die Vorzüge jeder Klasse abhanden gekommen ist und darum wird Blizzard gezwungen auf einen minimalen lvl diese Anpassung vorzunehmen.
> Gibt es einen 3 Tadsten Hunter spielen viele diesen Hunter. Kommt dann der Faceroll DK spielen alle Faceroll dk und kommt der Noopadin spielen alle Noopalin. Der andere Teil heult blizzard die Schulter nass. Weil ihr spielerisches Können und ihr Verständnis sich eben auf diese 3 Tasten beschränkt.



Glaub ich nicht. Innerhalb einer Klasse tendieren die Spieler zum stärksten Spec für die jeweilige Situation. 

Die Spieler die wegen Buffs oder Nerfs ihre Klasse wechseln sind eher wenige.

Neben dem Bring the Player - Scheiss gibt es übrigens einen zweiten Grund für den Einheitsmüll: die Arena. 

Ohne Arena wäre das ganze Balancing nur halb so wichtig.


----------



## Super PePe (6. April 2011)

Es ist ein riesiger Unterschied von einer Gruppe zerpflückt zu werden oder sich einfach nur selbst im Weg zu stehen. Man hat doch Augen im Kopf und sieht genau wann jemand seine Asse zieht und wann Leute ihre Autohitrota runterkloppen.
Oder glaubst du wirklich das 2 gegen 10, die ihre Klasse beherrschen ein Hauch von einer Chance haben, wenn der Rest in der Gruppe wirr ihre Tastatur beackern?
Und zu dem 2. Post. Es geht nicht um Balance, wer das will soll Schach gegen sich selbst zocken. Es geht um einen Mythos von alles kann alles dabei geht es hier um viele können nichts und das hat mit Balance nix zu tun.
Und das ich soetwas feststelle, heißt nicht im Umkehrschluss das ich ein Oberimbaroxxor bin. Dafür benötigt man nur Augen im Kopf und etwas Hirn zwischen den Ohren. Weil das ist genau so ein Einbahnstrassendenken wie das welches zu solchen merkbefreiten Aussagen führt wie "alles Klassen sind gleich uuhhhhuuhhhuuuu böses Blizzard"


----------



## zerre (6. April 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Denke du hast da was falsch verstanden.
> 
> 1. Geht es weniger um die Klassen als um die Rollen welche immer mehr angeglichen werden. So können sehr viele DDs immer öfter das gleiche, vergleichen mit Classic oder Bc. (z.b. Kampfrausch der Magier, 5% Krit Aura der Krieger etc.). Auch die Heiler haben sich immer mehr angeglichen. Früher konnte man mit einem Paladin absolut keine Gruppen heilen, mitlerweile ist auch das besser möglich, wohin gegen andere Healer auch besser den MT heilen können.
> 
> ...



besser hätte ich es nicht sagen können .


----------



## Kwatamehn (6. April 2011)

Ich verstehe die Argumente immer noch nicht.


Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass mein Jäger jemals  Grp- oder Tankheal sein wird.

Und selbst wenn meine Pets zig Buffs mitbringen können - eigentlich mehr als alle anderen Klassen - ist es mir lieber ich brauch nicht ein Tankpet mit entsprechenden
fehlenden Buff auspacken und kann dafür ein DMG-Pet nehmen.


Und selbst wenn alle Klassen alle Buffs mitbringen - Heal und Tank-Speccs werden immer nur auf einige wenige Klassen beschränkt sein.


Und selbst dann spielen alle sich anders. Ein Schurke spielt sich nie wie ein Jäger, ein DK wieder völlig anders, genauso wie ein HM, ein Krieger usw.


Die Spielweise,Ressourcenmanagement,Fähigkeiten,Rotationen,usw DAS macht die Einzigartigkeit aus, nicht ein BUFF den ich mitunder 1x vergeben muss oder ein BR oder sonst was.


----------



## ufzu (6. April 2011)

@Kwatamehn:

Was vielleicht noch gut wäre,wenn ein Jäger nen Heiler Pet bekommen bzw holen könnte.

Dann kann ein Jäger wirklich alles nebenbei liefern,nen Tank,nen DD und nen Heal :-)


----------



## Kyrador (6. April 2011)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Ich nehme im Gegenzug mal Lotro oder Rift..dort baut die Spielmechanik nicht auf dps x in Zeit y auf sondern nur aufs nackte überleben der Gruppe [...]



Ich habe das Gefühl, dass du seit LK kein WoW mehr gespielt hast, anders kann ich mir diese völlig aus der Luft gegriffene und absolut falsche Aussage nicht erklären...


----------



## Nisbo (6. April 2011)

benwingert schrieb:


> Naja, ein wahrer Kern steckt ja dahinter (zumindest bei den Heilern). Jede (Heil-)klasse hat im wesentlichen 3 Hauptzauber. Und die heilen bei allen klassen gleich viel und kosten exakt genauso viel Mana. Namentlich sind das:
> Blitzheilung - Lichtblitz - Woge der Heilung (heißt das Ding bei den Shamis so?) - Nachwachsen
> Heilung - Heiliges Licht - Welle der Heilung - Pflege
> Große Heilung - Göttliches Licht - Große Welle der Heilung - Heilende Berührung


Nachwachsen - Pflege - Heilende Berührung sind m.E. nicht die Hauptzauber beim Druiden, zumindets nicht wenn es nach der Anzahl geht wie oft man diese wirkt

Blühendes Leben - Verjüngung - und Pflege zum obenhalten von Blühendes Leben denn zu was anderen taugt Pflege m.E. nichts - Wildwuchs

Wie das bei den anderen Klassen ist kann ich nicht beurteilen


----------



## Pyrodimi (6. April 2011)

Oh doch ich hab Cata noch gespielt, und nachdem ich durch die Heros auch dank [Genug DPS X in Zeit Y] nur noch nonstopdurchgerusht bin, hab ich WoW entgültig in die Ecke gepfeffert.
Sry, seid mir nicht böse, aber der einzige Schwierigkeitsgrad beim Raiden in WoW besteht doch nur noch darin 9 andre zu finden, bei dennen die Wasdtasten nicht irgnedwie festklemmen, und die sich zumindest rudimentär mit Spiel,Klassen,Gruppenmechanik beschäftigt haben (Sind wohl dank denkabnahme durch Guides und Addons nur noch n mindestprozentsatz)

Wobei..ich nehms auch keinen Böse wenn er sagt alle Klassen spielen sich gleich. WIe gesagt von 1-85 brauchst du ausschliessliche deine standartdmgtasten, Inis: Standartdmgtasten, Heros: Standartdmgtasten...wenn man nicht grad tank oder heiler ist..jedoch dank Healbot: Standartheiltasten Tanks: Standartaggrotasten...

In den seltensten Fällen spuckt die Spielmechaink mal etwas aus, was die Klassen oder Spielweise aufn Kopf stellt, und wo mal ein wenig ein anddres Spielgefühl hervorkommt. Selbst der Ansatz mit dem Anfangscc in den Heros war zwar nett....Aber selbst da merkt man das die meisten eigentlich gar nix anderes wollen als diesen Einheitsmix aus DPS,HPS,APS. 
CC nur wiederwillig und bei sofortiger gelegenheit rausgeballert...
WoW hat immer mehr den seltsam schmeckenden Beigeschmacks eines wirklich simplen Spiels für das etwas schlichtere Gemüt....krank das es da sogar Gilden gibt die für solch überragende Leistungen auch noch Kohle kriegen...Nur weil sie das getan haben was in jeden andren MMO eigentlich selbstverständlich ist, nämlich sich mit Spiel,Klassen und Gruppenmechanik auseinanderzusetzen, sie zu verstehen, zu kombinieren und zum eigenen Vorteil zu benutzen....


----------



## Feuerkatze (6. April 2011)

ufzu schrieb:


> @Kwatamehn:
> 
> Was vielleicht noch gut wäre,wenn ein Jäger nen Heiler Pet bekommen bzw holen könnte.
> 
> Dann kann ein Jäger wirklich alles nebenbei liefern,nen Tank,nen DD und nen Heal :-)


gibts doch schon, Geisterbestie mit Geistheilung


----------



## Kwatamehn (6. April 2011)

Klar, darum hat auch jeder 85er sofort alle Heros durch, und auch soooo viele alle Raids auf Farmstatus, geschweige denn überhaupt mal geschafft, von hardmodes will ich gar nicht sprechen.


Und es kam schon immer auf DPS,HPS und APS an, heute sieht man es halt "dank" AddOns mehr, wobei gerade in Cata-Raids (aber auch Heros) schon noch paar andere Anforderungen sind,
Unterbrechen,Fokus-DMG, paar Leute die guten AOE-DMG bei Adds raushauen können, usw.


Im übrigen ist dieses Prinzip bei jedem MMO vorhanden - was machen denn andere grossartig anders?

Und gerade mit den letzten Änderungen gehört es auch mehr dazu guten DMG,Heal oder Aggro zu machen.

Vor einigen Zeiten zB gabs den 1-Makro-Button BM, da brauchte es echt nicht mehr dazu - heute mit Fokusmanagement und Proccs spielt es sich komplett anders und herausfordender, ich
denke da gibt es aber andere Klassen die es da noch "schwerer" haben mit ihren Proccs und Ressourcenmanagement. Pures Brain-AFK-Faceroll ist es da lange nicht.

Klar kann ich mit "Standardtasten"-DMG machen, wirklich gut aber nur wenn man aufmerksam und gut spielt.

Auch so manch Tank muss wohl ein bissl mehr machen als Standardrota und frag mal die Heals wie sie derzeit heilen, grosse Heilungen durchspammen ist das auch nciht mehr.



Und jetzt vergleichen wir mal wie es laaange früher war...Palas die einzigartig waren, weil sie da standen und alle nasenlang (mit 1 Taste) Segen gespammt haben - spannend, wirklich!


----------



## Nexilein (6. April 2011)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Wobei..ich nehms auch keinen Böse wenn er sagt alle Klassen spielen sich gleich. WIe gesagt von 1-85 brauchst du ausschliessliche deine standartdmgtasten, Inis: Standartdmgtasten, Heros: Standartdmgtasten...wenn man nicht grad tank oder heiler ist..jedoch dank Healbot: Standartheiltasten Tanks: Standartaggrotasten...



Da hast du natürlich Recht.
Ich staune immer wieder darüber, dass ich in anderen MMOs sogar Pedale unterm Schreibtisch brauche um auch nur einigermaßen auf Lvl 10 zu kommen...

Mal im Ernst: Wenn du als DD nur mit einer standard Rota die Cata Heros gespielt hast, dann hast du entweder andere deine Faulheit ausbaden lassen, oder warst mit überequippten Gruppen unterwegs.


----------



## Technocrat (6. April 2011)

Super schrieb:


> Alle die monster Eier in der Hose, eine vorlaute Klappe und am ende weinen sie wie kleine Mädchen da es wieder mal ne Vorführnummer war.


Freut mich das auch die Horde diese Probleme hat, mich beschlich schon das Gefühl, alle vorlaut-dumm-hohlen Kiddies der Welt gäben sich bei der Ally ein Stelldichein..


----------



## Pyrodimi (6. April 2011)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich Recht.
> Ich staune immer wieder darüber, dass ich in anderen MMOs sogar Pedale unterm Schreibtisch brauche um auch nur einigermaßen auf Lvl 10 zu kommen...
> 
> Mal im Ernst: Wenn du als DD nur mit einer standard Rota die Cata Heros gespielt hast, dann hast du entweder andere deine Faulheit ausbaden lassen, oder warst mit überequippten Gruppen unterwegs.




<---Only Tank


----------



## Technocrat (6. April 2011)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Ohne Arena wäre das ganze Balancing nur halb so wichtig.


Nein, denn jeder muß ja die meisten dps machen. Wenn die dps nicht bei allen Klassen gleich wäre würden alle nur die Klasse spielen, die die meisten macht. Beweis: die ENtwicklung der Hybrtidklassen. Heutzutage nmachen Hybrids genausoviel dps wie die spezialisierten Klassen, da Blizzard in BC bemerkte, das niemand Druiden & Co. spielte.


Übrigens: ohne Arena wäre WoW schon lange tot, denn stumpfsinnig auswendiggelernte Tastenkombinationen vor computergesteuerten Zielpuppen (die heißen in WoW "Bosse") appeliert auf Dauer nur sehr simpel gestricketen Spieler. Die meisten wollen als Abwechslung auch mal nachdenken dürfen (auch wenn es nicht allen gleich gut gelingt).


----------



## Potpotom (6. April 2011)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> WIe gesagt von 1-85 brauchst du ausschliessliche deine standartdmgtasten, Inis: Standartdmgtasten, Heros: Standartdmgtasten...wenn man nicht grad tank oder heiler ist..jedoch dank Healbot: Standartheiltasten Tanks: Standartaggrotasten...


Öhm... in ausnahmslos jedem MMO haben alle Klassen einige Standardtasten - klingt irgendwie auch logisch. ^^

Jedoch, wenn du deine Spielweise auf die Standardtasten beschränkst ist das doch dein Fehler, nicht der Fehler von Blizz. Möglichkeiten haben alle Klassen seinen Char eben einen Tick besser zu machen als die anderen "Standardlinge".


----------



## Fedaykin (6. April 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Übrigens: ohne Arena wäre WoW schon lange tot, denn stumpfsinnig auswendiggelernte Tastenkombinationen vor computergesteuerten Zielpuppen (die heißen in WoW "Bosse") appeliert auf Dauer nur sehr simpel gestricketen Spieler.



Eine unglaublich freche und unverschämte Aussage.


----------



## Technocrat (6. April 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Eine unglaublich freche und unverschämte Aussage.


Gotcha!


----------



## Derulu (6. April 2011)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst: Wenn du als DD nur mit einer standard Rota die Cata Heros gespielt hast, dann hast du entweder andere deine Faulheit ausbaden lassen, oder warst mit* überequippten Gruppen unterwegs.*



Das muss so gewesen sein, denn ohne Overgearing einiger Spieler ist nichts mit "durchrushen" durch die HC Instanzen (wenn alle 329er Gear haben und keiner raidrdy ist)


----------



## Zossy85 (6. April 2011)

Es gibt keine "Supporter" mehr in WoW...

Ich denke dies beschreibt die Situation ab besten.

Früher brauchte man noch eine möglichst große Klassenvielfallt im Raid um die vorzüge wie Buffs und bestimmte Fähigkeiten einzelner Klassen zu nutzen.

Genau dieser Punkt wurde mitlerweile ausgehebelt..

Mal der Wildniss oder doch lieber Segen der Könige... ach ne ist ja der selbe Buff geworden und sie überschreiben sich sogar gegenseitig.

Manareg durch Priesterbuffs oder Totems??? wozu... jede Manaklasse hat "Erfrischung" welches auf die eine oder andere Art ausgelöst wird.


Zugegebe.... dadurch wir das Spiel vorallem für RANDOMS sehr viel einfacher aber das "RollenSpiel" wird immer geringer...

Immerhin spiele ich doch ein Rollenspiel mit verschiedenen Klassen welche verschiedenen Aufgaben und Vorzüge haben sollten....


----------



## Kwatamehn (6. April 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Übrigens: ohne Arena wäre WoW schon lange tot, denn stumpfsinnig auswendiggelernte Tastenkombinationen vor computergesteuerten Zielpuppen (die heißen in WoW "Bosse") appeliert auf Dauer nur sehr simpel gestricketen Spieler. Die meisten wollen als Abwechslung auch mal nachdenken dürfen (auch wenn es nicht allen gleich gut gelingt).





Nochmal: die letzten Änderungen an vielen Ressourcen und Proccs macht genau ein stures auswendig lernen nicht mehr möglich.


zB Jäger (weil ich halt selbst einen spiele und es da schon eine der gravierensten Änderungen war):

Früher mit Mana (und da durch Gear,Manabatterien,Tränke und Aspekt der Viper kaum Mangel) konnte man die immergleiche Rotation abfahren, einzig
Schnellfeuer,ZdW usw. sollte man richtig timen in entsprechenden Phasen und mit Trinkets.

Mit SV und LnL-Procc fing es an, aber nun gibt es Fokus und jeder Specc hat etwas auf das er zudem noch achten muss (FocusFire,SS-Tempobuff aufrecht halten,LnL,>80% HP-Specc,usw,usf)
Zumal zB Kobrashot + SS im Laufen nur im Aspekt des Fuchses möglich ist.


Ein stures Abarbeiten einer Rotation ist somit absolut nicht machbar, es gibt ne Prio-Liste und man muss auf Proccs achten, Fokus managen um die CDs zu timen usw.


Und was isses in Arena oder generell PvP? Reagieren auf den anderen....und wie, aja üben -  was heisst das, aja man lernt auswendig was man in welcher Situation macht.


Im übrigen spiele ich zB Arena GAR nicht, und auch so sehr sehr wenig PvP, max. ne Tol Barad Schlacht für Marken....und ich kenne genug denen es genauso geht.


----------



## Nexilein (6. April 2011)

Zossy85 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine "Supporter" mehr in WoW...



Sorry, das ist falsch.


Wen der Tank ordentlich verprügelt wird, die Heiler rennen müssen und ich auch Heilung brauche, dann nehme ich den Eisblock, regge mit Hervorrufung, nehme einen Verband oder zünde ein Schild.
Wenn irgendwo plötzlich Adds auftauchen, dann froste ich, zünde den Ring des Frostes, nehme den Heilern die Aggro und kite die Adds.
Wenn der Tank stirbt, dann spiele ich mit einem anderen DD Aggro-Ping-Pong bis der Battlerezz durch ist.
Wenn eine Gegner einen Magiebuff hat, dann klaue ich ihn.
...
Ich spiele eine Magierin, und ich bin ein Supporter.

Man kann natürlich auch sagen, dass ein "Supporter" zwingen 30% weniger Schaden machen muss als ich und dafür ein bisschen Manareg liefert. Aber ich behaupte dann wäre Support langweilig...


----------



## MasterCrain (6. April 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Übrigens: ohne Arena wäre WoW schon lange tot, denn stumpfsinnig auswendiggelernte Tastenkombinationen vor computergesteuerten Zielpuppen (die heißen in WoW "Bosse") appeliert auf Dauer nur sehr simpel gestricketen Spieler. Die meisten wollen als Abwechslung auch mal nachdenken dürfen (auch wenn es nicht allen gleich gut gelingt).



Lustig das solche Texte immer von Leuten kommen, deren Raidfortschritt meist nicht über 1/12 hinausgeht und die meisten Bossmechaniken noch nie gesehen hat. 

Viele Bosse haben x Fähigkeiten die sie meist nicht in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge machen. (Natürlich gibt es vorhersehbare Bosse, aber solche Spieler gibt es auch  )
Ein PvPler hat x Fähigkeiten die er meist nicht in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge macht.

Ja man sieht PvP ist viel spannender.


----------



## Derulu (6. April 2011)

Zossy85 schrieb:


> ...der ganze Text halt...




Wenn niemand diese "Supporter" spielen will oder jeder 2. der wenigen noch vorhandenen "Supporter" frustriert ist, weil er (wie der Shadow) als Manabatterie herhalten muss, als Buff- und Rezzmaschine (wie der Paladin), nur wegen seines einzigartigen, zeitlich begrenzten Buffs (wie der Schamane), irgendwohin mitgenommen und sonst schön zu kuschen hat und bei Lootverteilung hintangestellt wird ("du bist nur Supporter lieber Shadow, die Magier und Hexer die auch Schaden machen und daher wichtigere Aufgaben übernehmen als du, brauchen dieses Teil viel dringender, warte bis die alle komplett ausgerüstet sind"), spielst du das Spiel mit noch mehr "Einheitsbrei" oder du spielst das Spiel gar nicht mehr, weil wegen fehlender Supporter kein Raid zustande kommt und du so Tag für Tag nur aus Spaß am Gruppensuchen online bist...



Technocrat schrieb:


> Übrigens: ohne Arena wäre WoW schon lange tot, denn stumpfsinnig auswendiggelernte Tastenkombinationen vor computergesteuerten Zielpuppen (die heißen in WoW "Bosse") appeliert auf Dauer nur sehr simpel gestricketen Spieler. Die meisten wollen als Abwechslung auch mal nachdenken dürfen (auch wenn es nicht allen gleich gut gelingt).



Das ändert allerdings nichts an der Tatsache, dass sogar die Entwickler die Einführung der Arena auf allen öffentlichen Servern als größten Fehler ansehen, den sie bisher im Spiel gemacht haben (Aussage Rob Pardo im Interview zum 5. Geburtstag von WoW)


Zitat:
_"If I was going to pick on a game design thing that I look back on and think was a mistake? We really never designed WoW to be a competitive e-sports game; it was something that we decided to start tackling because there was such a desire and demand to evolve it in that direction, to introduce competitive arenas. I'm not sure that that was the right thing to do with the game. _

_We didn't engineer the game and classes and balance around it, we just added it on, so it continues to be very difficult to balance. Is WoW a PvE cooperative game, or a competitive PvP game? There's constant pressure on the class balance team, there's pressure on the game itself, and a lot of times players who don't PvP don't understand why their classes are changing. I don't think we ever foresaw how much tuning and tweaking we'd have to do to balance it in that direction. Either I'd go back in time to before WoW ever shipped and change the rules to make the basic game more conductive for being an e-sport, or if not that, just say it doesn't make sense. Right now, WoW has a bit of a schizophrenic philosophy behind it, and we're trying to figure out how to guide it._

_It's tricky, now that we've gone down that road, because we have a passionate, large audience that enjoys it - the Arena, the e-sport - so we can't just chop off that head. We can't just say, "We fouled up and will go back to how it used to be before," because we have a really passionate audience that wants it in the game._

_If I could go back in time before we shipped WoW, I would have either made serious changes to basic class balance to facilitate that type of play, or if I went back to when we had the idea two years later, I would have said, "Maybe we shouldn't go there." "
_


----------



## Potpotom (6. April 2011)

Sehr schön... gutes Beispiel wie man sich einbringt und sehr wohl supporten kann, wenn auch nicht im ursprünglichen Sinne.

+1rep für dich.


----------



## Technocrat (6. April 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Ein stures Abarbeiten einer Rotation ist somit absolut nicht machbar, es gibt ne Prio-Liste und man muss auf Proccs achten, Fokus managen um die CDs zu timen usw.


Zugegeben, und es war ja von mir auch mit Absicht etwas überspitzt formuliert. Trotzdem: das darauf achten, ob ein bestimmtes Zufallsereignis aus einer bekannten Liste nach einer Vorwarnung (DBM hat ja jeder) eintritt, ist wirklich nicht mit den intelligenten Reaktionen von menschlichen Gegenern zu vergleichen. Spiel' mal ein bischen Arena und Du wirst mir beipflicheten: menschliche Reaktionen sind unvorhersebar (egal ob sie nun als volkommened Blödheit oder völliger geistiger Überlegenheit resultieren) und das macht Arena weit schwerer als jeder Boss. Auch sind Bosse so programmiert, das eine Chance besteht, das man sie schafft - Menschen hingegen werden zu vermeiden suchen, das Du eine Chance hast.


Ich bleibe dabei: die Arenen sind das, was in WoW Abwechslung bringt.


----------



## Technocrat (6. April 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Lustig das solche Texte immer von Leuten kommen, deren Raidfortschritt meist nicht über 1/12 hinausgeht und die meisten Bossmechaniken noch nie gesehen hat.


Lustig das solche Texte immer von Leuten kommen, die sich auch bei computeregesteuerten Gegner nicht zu Tode langweilen. Und eine neue Bossmechanik gab es in WoW seit BC nicht mehr.


----------



## Zossy85 (6. April 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Wenn niemand diese "Supporter" spielen will oder jeder 2. der wenigen noch vorhandenen "Supporter" frustriert ist, weil er (wie der Shadow) als Manabatterie herhalten muss, als Buff- und Rezzmaschine (wie der Paladin), nur wegen seines einzigartigen, zeitlich begrenzten Buffs (wie der Schamane), irgendwohin mitgenommen und sonst schön zu kuschen hat und bei Lootverteilung hintangestellt wird ("du bist nur Supporter lieber Shadow, die Magier und Hexer die auch Schaden machen und daher wichtigere Aufgaben übernehmen als du, brauchen dieses Teil viel dringender, warte bis die alle komplett ausgerüstet sind"), spielst du das Spiel mit noch mehr "Einheitsbrei" oder du spielst das Spiel gar nicht mehr, weil wegen fehlender Supporter kein Raid zustande kommt und du so Tag für Tag nur aus Spaß am Gruppensuchen online bist...



Wo wir wieder beim Thema sind, dass die Mehrheit der Community aus Idioten besteht und wegen dieses Egoisitschen Spielern die nur an ihre eigenen E-Penis länge denken wurde WoW so wie es ist.

In anderen Spielen geht es ja auch.... aber "Gruppenzusammenspiel" ist bei WoW schon lange nicht mehr existent... 

WoW hat mitlerweile genug spieler um ein perfektes Spiegelbild unserer Gesellschaft zu bieten...
Ne Handvoll vernünftiger Leute die ein gemeinschaftliches Miteinander zustande bringen und ein riesen Haufen von Egoistischen Spinnern die lieber weg gucken und sich um ihren eigenen Kram kümmern...
Letztere sind aber dann diejenigen die am meisten Motzen und Maulen


----------



## MasterCrain (6. April 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Lustig das solche Texte immer von Leuten kommen, die sich auch bei computeregesteuerten Gegner nicht zu Tode langweilen. Und eine neue Bossmechanik gab es in WoW seit BC nicht mehr.



Habe nie in Classic oder BC geraidet, also hilf mir bitte auf die Sprünge, wo genau gab es da einen Boss der mit Geräuschpegel gearbeitet hat? Welcher Boss in Classic oder BC war wie Al'Akir? Und wie hies noch mal der Boss der 5 Adds dabeihatte die ihm je nach dem welche 3 gerade Aktiv waren unterschiedliche Fähigkeiten verliehen haben? Welcher Boss hat eigentlich die Leute immer geonehittet und man hat nur dank eines Buffs überlebt der einen unsterblich machte solang man mehr wie 10k live hatte?

Fragen über Fragen...

Ach ja und zum Thema Spieler sind nicht vorhersehbar:

Wenn du die gegnerischen Klassen kennst ist so ein Kampf extrem vorhersehbar. Mann weiß genau wie ein Gegner auf zB nen bestimmten CC Reagiert, was er tun wird wenn ich ihn entwaffne oder nen bestimmten Dot setze. Und nimmt man das Weg blei nur die Frage wer ist schneller tot. PVP ist und bleibt Stein Schere Papier


----------



## Fedaykin (6. April 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Habe nie in Classic oder BC geraidet, also hilf mir bitte auf die Sprünge, wo genau gab es da einen Boss der mit Geräuschpegel gearbeitet hat? Welcher Boss in Classic oder BC war wie Al'Akir? Und wie hies noch mal der Boss der 5 Adds dabeihatte die ihm je nach dem welche 3 gerade Aktiv waren unterschiedliche Fähigkeiten verliehen haben? Welcher Boss hat eigentlich die Leute immer geonehittet und man hat nur dank eines Buffs überlebt der einen unsterblich machte solang man mehr wie 10k live hatte?
> 
> Fragen über Fragen...
> 
> ...



Ich greife einfach mal unserem lieben Technocrat vor.

Du wirst sicherlich folgende Antwort erhalten:

"Im Kern sind sämtliche Fähigkeiten identisch und waren bereits einmal im Spiel. Ob ein Spiel einen Geräuschpegel hat, oder du irgendwelche anderen Aufladungen bekommst, ist unerheblich. Der Kern bleibt bestehen. Die Spieler erhalten in irgendeiner Form irgendeine Aufladung, fertig. Adds gibt es bei vielen Bossen, manche buffen, manche debuffen, manche machen Schaden, manche Heilen, andere wiederrum tanzen. Alles schon einmal dagewesen."

Dass sich unser lieber Technocrat hierdurch nur in die eigene Westentasche lügen würde, sofern er diese Aussage tätigen würde, sollte jedem klar sein.


----------



## ufzu (6. April 2011)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> gibts doch schon, Geisterbestie mit Geistheilung



Ich meine ein Pet was andere Gruppenmitglieder bzw Schlachtzugsmitglieder heilt und nicht sich selber oder den Jäger :-)


----------



## Kwatamehn (6. April 2011)

Wobei noch hinzu zufügen wäre:

Wenn man viel PvP spielt - spielt man wohl immer wieder und wieder und wieder gegen die immer gleichen Klassen, mit immer gleichen Fähigkeiten.

Manche buffen sich, manche debuffen den Gegner,manche machen Schaden,manche heilen...andere wiederum tanzen.Alles schon mal dagewesen.


----------



## Super PePe (6. April 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> wo genau gab es da einen Boss der mit Geräuschpegel gearbeitet hat? Welcher Boss in Classic oder BC war wie Al'Akir? Und wie hies noch mal der Boss der 5 Adds dabeihatte die ihm je nach dem welche 3 gerade Aktiv waren unterschiedliche Fähigkeiten verliehen haben?



Zul Gurub/Zul Aman 
(Guide lesen und staunen) 

Ich bin viel zu schreckhaft und zu langsam fürs PvP aber es macht mir dennoch mehr Spass als mit dem jetzigen selbsternannten progress super Raiden pve zu spielen. 
von 10 Gruppen hast du 1 die wirklich ihre Klasse spielen kann udn dann noch zusammen arbeitet (Gruppenspiel) und wenn du dann noch Glück hast das dein Gegen eben so fit ist, habe ich für meinen Teil ein riesigen Spass und es entschädigt für 9 vorangegangen Bockwurstgruppen. 
Zum sogenannten progress PvE. es gibt nur 0.5% Spieler die wirklichen Progress betreiben. Der Rest ist im besten Falle Mittelklasse. Die sogenannten progress, "hervorragende, ausrast" Raids Punkten nicht durch können oder Spiel und Boss erfahrung sondern nur duch Equip. Das zeigen dann Retroraids die von diesen Gilden veranstaltet werden. Da wird für Maly 25 Speedkill 2 Tanks gesucht. Für Naxx25 AV-Run 18 Leute. Für Obsi 3d 8 Mann. Und dann dennoch kläglich an einigen Bossen scheitern. Aber die herren suchen ja nur soviel weil sie kaum Zeit haben und nur mal fix fix fix durch wollen. Die Twins haben solche Raids schon lächelnd ausseinander genommen und das sind lutschig Classic-Bosse. Ich spiel, jetzt für mich gesprochen, ein Spiel des Genusses wegen und eventuell um mir was zu beweisen (die sogenannten Herausforderung) aber ich spule nicht mal fix ein Pensum runter und das in Zeit X. Meine Frau würde mir was husten wenn ich an kommen "Schatz ich habe dich heute noch net geraidet habe aber wie immer nur 3 min Zeit also huschhusch auf die Couch" um dann mich bei ihr zubeschweren das alles sooooo langweilig ist. Aber da kommen wir von dem Mythos zu einem anderen Problem - dem sogenannten Bockwurstspieler ...


----------



## Derulu (6. April 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> ...



Ich bestehe darauf, dass es unserE liebE Technocrat heißt...


----------



## Kwatamehn (6. April 2011)

ähmm, nicht durch Können sondern Equip?

Und woher haben sie das glaubst du? Vom Weihnachtsmann oder Osterhasen?

Ich denke eher eine gute Gilde die aktuellen Content raiden will, levelt mal auf 85, schaut dass sie so schnell wie möglich heroready ist, equipt sich dann etwas in Heros und dann ab in Raids,
und mit jedem Boss-Kill wird das Equip besser.

Oder denkst du die machen alle Mann mal die normalen 85er, bringen alle mal gemütlich die Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig für Equip,gehen dann wenn sie BiS aus normalen Inis und gegen Ruf haben mal
zig Mal in Heros um dort BiS zu kriegen und dann in Raids erst? Und selbst wenn wäre das der vorgesehene Weg - damit hätten sie nicht schon übermächtiges Equip um mal locker alle Raids durchzurushen.

Im übrigen macht hervorragendes Equip einiges leichter, ja. Tanks halten mehr aus, Raid macht mehr Schaden, Heiler heilen mehr - dennoch kannst du in aktuellen Raids damit auch die meisten Mechaniken
nicht aushebeln.  Wer schlecht spielt, wird auch mit bestem Equip leidlich untergehen.


Und woher du die Bsp mit Retroraids hast, weiss ich auch nicht......ist ein bissl weit hergeholt Progressgilden zu verallgemeinern, weil deiner Meinung nach 1-2 Bsp vorgekommen sind,
die Retorraids ne fast volle Besetzung brauchen oder sie nicht schaffen.

Wobei, wie gesagt, woher hast du das? Warst du dabei?


----------



## Fedaykin (6. April 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ich bestehe darauf, dass es unserE liebE Technocrat heißt...



Unwesentliche Kleinigkeiten....pfff


----------



## Super PePe (6. April 2011)

wer für 356er nonhero Content 350+ Spieler sucht und sich selbst als Ausraster und Überflieger bezeichnet hat in meinen Augen eine leicht verschobene Wahrnehmung...
Oder glaubst du die 0.5% Spieler die HC anfingen während der Rest sich mit den ersten Bossen in nh kloppten haben vorher gewartet und gefarmt bis sie 350er Equip hatten?


----------



## Derulu (6. April 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> ...



Ich war auf 80 in einem AQ40 Raid dabei mit 40 (!!!) 80ern, Equipanforderung entsprachen denen eines ICC Raids ("GS von dreihundertdrölfzig"), es lief alles prima bis zu den Twins...es wollte ja keiner auf mich hören, dass es dort weiterhin einer Taktik (es gibt doch eh nur eine einzige) Bedarf...das Ende vom Lied: nach 3 Wipes waren da nur noch die Hälfte der Leute dabei, die anderen waren der Auffassung, dass "der Schaden sowieso nicht reicht, ihr spielt ja alle wie die letzten Noobs, holt mal mehr Schaden aus eurer Klasse raus" (nona...klar reicht der Schaden nicht aus, wenn man damit die Bossmechanik nicht aushebeln kann) und der Raid wurde aufgelöst...




Super schrieb:


> wer für 356er nonhero Content 350+ Spieler sucht und sich selbst als Ausraster und Überflieger bezeichnet hat in meinen Augen eine leicht verschobene Wahrnehmung...
> Oder glaubst du die 0.5% Spieler die HC anfingen während der Rest sich mit den ersten Bossen in nh kloppten haben vorher gewartet und gefarmt bis sie 350er Equip hatten?



Dies ist die Gruppe: "Wir wollen den Weg des geringsten Widerstands gehen und nur schnell schnell durch, wir sind so toll, wir wollen nur die Punkte"...die gibt es immer, die gab es immer und die wird es immer geben, es sind die die auffallen, weil sie groß und breit "Werbung" für ihren Raid machen...es ist aber nicht die Mehrheit und es sind zumeist Spieler, die nicht in Gilden organisiert sind bzw. deren Gilden nicht raiden oder entsprechende Persönlichkeiten nicht zu Raids mitnehmen...


Hat aber sehr wenig mit demm Thema des Threads zu tun, wir scheifen viel zu weit ab


----------



## frufoo (6. April 2011)

das der der dk ab 4.1 b.rezzen kann find ich jetz auch nich so toll. passt aber einfach auch nich. insgesamt kann ich mich aber auch nich über die fehlende Individualität der einzelnen klassen beklagen. habe einen pala und einen priester auf lvl. 85. beide spiele ich als heiler und beide spielen sich komplett anders. ich ziehe mir grad einen mage hoch und auch der spielt sich komplett anders wie mein priester wenn er auf shadow geskillt ist. das momentan im pve alle klassen bei richtiger spielweise und skillung gleichviel schaden machen können is doch toll. früher waren immer mages und schurken ganz oben, heute variieret das auch mal.
glaube habe seit ich in cata raide jede klasse oben gesehen im dmg.


----------



## Technocrat (6. April 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ich bestehe darauf, dass es unserE liebE Technocrat heißt...



Ich auch. Gibt also doch noch Gentlemen hier!


----------



## Technocrat (6. April 2011)

Zossy85 schrieb:


> Wo wir wieder beim Thema sind, dass die Mehrheit der Community aus Idioten besteht und wegen dieses Egoisitschen Spielern die nur an ihre eigenen E-Penis länge denken wurde WoW so wie es ist.



Und das ist im PvE und PvP (BG) so. Im PvP äußert sich das so das sich die Leute damit brüsten wieviel dämätsch sie gemacht haben statt wie viele Flaggen sie erobert haben. Immerhin: Gruppenzusammenspiel gibt es noch, wenn auch nur in der Arena. Wer da nicht zusammenspielt wird weggewischt. Noch'n Grund mehr für die Arena


----------



## ufzu (6. April 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ich auch. Gibt also doch noch Gentlemen hier!



Zwischen Gentlemen und Schleimer ist der Unterschied echt gering oO  

*scherz*


----------



## Technocrat (6. April 2011)

ufzu schrieb:


> Zwischen Gentlemen und Schleimer ist der Unterschied echt gering


Stimmt. Aber der Gentleman steht eben auf der richtigen Seite dieser Grenze


----------



## Nexilein (6. April 2011)

Super schrieb:


> Oder glaubst du die 0.5% Spieler die HC anfingen während der Rest sich mit den ersten Bossen in nh kloppten haben vorher gewartet und gefarmt bis sie 350er Equip hatten?



Also ehrlich gesagt glaube ich das gerne.
Wenn man sich die Gilden ansieht die Serverfirstkills einfahren sieht es nach dem ersten Raidabend (ein paar wenige Tage nach dem Release) oft so aus:

Alle Chars haben die 5er Heros durch, und das sogar mit den meisten Erfolgen.
Ein oder zwei Raidbosse liegen
Jeder Char hat am nächsten Abend min. ein random Epic. (Natürlich alle wärend der ersten 5 Raidstunden beim Trash vor Omnitron gedroppt...)
Anzunehmen diese Raids würden alleine durch Skill, im Questequip die ersten Raidbosse legen ist Blödsinn. Aber ich persönlich finde das auch nicht schlimm, denn in der Regel sind die Spieler in solchen Gilden gut und können auch was aus dem Equip rausholen.

Was mich persönlich belustigt ist, dass scheinbar ein Großteil der Spieler glaubt dort mithalten zu müssen. Selber in keiner Progress-Gilde unterkommen, jeden Tag die Heros abzufarmen um auch ja den letzten Punkt für's Tx mitzunehmen, und dann beim kleinsten Nerf schreien das man jetzt den "Casuals" alles in den A**** schiebt. Und das ganze bei einer Spielzeit bei der der durchschnittliche Casual Raid mindestens genausoweit kommen würde.


----------



## Zentoro (6. April 2011)

Super schrieb:


> Es ist ein riesiger Unterschied von einer Gruppe zerpflückt zu werden oder sich einfach nur selbst im Weg zu stehen. Man hat doch Augen im Kopf und sieht genau wann jemand seine Asse zieht und wann Leute ihre Autohitrota runterkloppen.
> Oder glaubst du wirklich das 2 gegen 10, die ihre Klasse beherrschen ein Hauch von einer Chance haben, wenn der Rest in der Gruppe wirr ihre Tastatur beackern?
> Und zu dem 2. Post. Es geht nicht um Balance, wer das will soll Schach gegen sich selbst zocken. Es geht um einen Mythos von alles kann alles dabei geht es hier um viele können nichts und das hat mit Balance nix zu tun.
> Und das ich soetwas feststelle, heißt nicht im Umkehrschluss das ich ein Oberimbaroxxor bin. Dafür benötigt man nur Augen im Kopf und etwas Hirn zwischen den Ohren. Weil das ist genau so ein Einbahnstrassendenken wie das welches zu solchen merkbefreiten Aussagen führt wie "alles Klassen sind gleich uuhhhhuuhhhuuuu böses Blizzard"




Deine (fehlende) Kommasetzung macht es teils schwierig, Deinen Gedanken zu folgen. 

Den ersten Teil hast du nicht richtig verstanden. Diszipliniertes Gruppenverhalten schlägt den Egozocker, egal wie versiert.

Natürlich geht es um Balance. Die Leute schreien danach und man biegt die Dinge ins Unmögliche um Ruhe zu bekommen.


----------



## Zentoro (6. April 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Nein, denn jeder muß ja die meisten dps machen. Wenn die dps nicht bei allen Klassen gleich wäre würden alle nur die Klasse spielen, die die meisten macht. Beweis: die ENtwicklung der Hybrtidklassen. Heutzutage nmachen Hybrids genausoviel dps wie die spezialisierten Klassen, da Blizzard in BC bemerkte, das niemand Druiden & Co. spielte.
> 
> 
> Übrigens: ohne Arena wäre WoW schon lange tot, denn stumpfsinnig auswendiggelernte Tastenkombinationen vor computergesteuerten Zielpuppen (die heißen in WoW "Bosse") appeliert auf Dauer nur sehr simpel gestricketen Spieler. Die meisten wollen als Abwechslung auch mal nachdenken dürfen (auch wenn es nicht allen gleich gut gelingt).



Also die Aussagen sind teils so falsch, dass nicht mal das Gegenteil richtig ist. 

Niemand spielte Hybridklassen? Verwechselst Du es vielleicht mit dem Fahren von Hybridfahrzeugen?


Ich spiele auf einem PvP Spieler, trotzdem ist es das PvE, das die Spieler bei der Stange hält. Reine PvP'ler sind eine Minderheit. 

Man sollte sich mal zurücklehnen und überlegen, worum es in WoW ursprünglich mal ging.

Epics? Nein.
Max DPS? Nein.
2000 Arenawertung? Ebenfalls nein.

Es war einmal eine riesige Fantasywelt mit wundersamen Kreaturen und einer epischen Geschichte über Gut und Böse.

Ja, das war es einmal...


----------



## Beluschie1977 (6. April 2011)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Also die Aussagen sind teils so falsch, dass nicht mal das Gegenteil richtig ist.
> 
> Niemand spielte Hybridklassen? Verwechselst Du es vielleicht mit dem Fahren von Hybridfahrzeugen?
> 
> ...




du sagst es aber wem auser ein paar einzelnen interessiert das noch 

ich finde es schade das das spiel so ein machtkampf geworden ist und nur noch itemabhängig ist

schade das viele so denken aber wenn sie einen wettkampf ums wettrüsten haben , sollte sie sport treiben


----------



## Zentoro (6. April 2011)

Beluschie1977 schrieb:


> du sagst es aber wem auser ein paar einzelnen interessiert das noch
> 
> ich finde es schade das das spiel so ein machtkampf geworden ist und nur noch itemabhängig ist
> 
> schade das viele so denken aber wenn sie einen wettkampf ums wettrüsten haben , sollte sie sport treiben



Das Forum spiegelt es ja gut wider: Sofort fallen Arena, Itemlevel und der ganze Käse. 

Es werden nur noch Ruf und EP und Equipp gefarmt und wissen nicht mal, wen sie da, weswegen umhauen.


----------



## Beluschie1977 (6. April 2011)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Das Forum spiegelt es ja gut wider: Sofort fallen Arena, Itemlevel und der ganze Käse.
> 
> Es werden nur noch Ruf und EP und Equipp gefarmt und wissen nicht mal, wen sie da, weswegen umhauen.




schade das es so ist
und wenn was nicht passt zu schwer blablabla nervt man alles runter
 man sollte die geschichte sich mal durchlesen und mal an die story zurück denken


----------



## Falcoron (6. April 2011)

Noch einmal zum Thread-Ersteller zurückkommend:
Mir ist auch nicht vollkommen klar, warum man so einen Thread eröffenen muss... die Motive, die mir dabei einfallen, sind alle irgendwie negativ beheimatet.

Zum letzten Post:
Tja Story - WoW hat sich mehr und mehr eher als "Sportspiel" entwickelt. RPG? wo? Jede Charakterklasse hat irgendwo zwei weitere Vertreter, die auch im selben Spektrum Spezialist sind. 
BEISPEIL: Zu Klassik-Zeiten war Priest der "nonplusUltra" Heiler. Er war der beste Spezialist für Heilungen aller Art. Heute...tja heute ist er weiterhin einer der vielseitigsten Heiler, aber er hat auch gleich zwei andere
Klassen, die ihm im Punkto Heilung meist den Rang ablaufen oder zumindest ebenwürdig sind. 
BC war gut keinen Zweifel, aber ich persönlich fand WotLK nicht gerade schlecht gemacht, wenngleich manche Instanzen vielleicht etwas schwerer hätten ausfallen können. Wobei ich hier mal ernsthaft fragen sollte - warum
man eigentlich ein Spiel spielt?..... ich denke viele werden dies befürworten, wenn ich sage, damit man Spaß in einer Spielgesellschaft hat und sich auch mal vom Alltag ein wenig zurückziehen kann, um mal was entspanntes 
zu machen. Steigender Schwierigkeitsgrad ist dabei ncht immer "Spaßfördernd", wobei ich bei Cata den Schwierigkeitsgrad für angemessen erachte - doch mich haben ganz andere Aspekte abermals aufgeregt, bzw. den Spielspaß
verdorben. 

In diesem Sinne...

Falcoron


----------



## Rainaar (7. April 2011)

Falcoron schrieb:


> Wobei ich hier mal ernsthaft fragen sollte - warum man eigentlich ein Spiel spielt?..... ich denke viele werden dies befürworten, wenn ich sage, damit man Spaß in einer Spielgesellschaft hat und sich auch mal vom Alltag ein wenig zurückziehen kann, um mal was entspanntes
> zu machen. Steigender Schwierigkeitsgrad ist dabei ncht immer "Spaßfördernd".............



Da denkst Du völlig richtig. Ich sehe WOW jeden Tag ein wenig entspannter. Und je entspannter ich es sehe um so mehr kommt der Spielspaß wieder zrück der mir fast verloren gegangen wäre.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (7. April 2011)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Man sollte sich mal zurücklehnen und überlegen, worum es in WoW ursprünglich mal ging.
> 
> Epics? Nein.
> Max DPS? Nein.
> ...



Wie wahr... *seuftz*

Das haben Spieler und Entwickler leider schon lange vergessen. Heute sind die Spielmechaniken Selbstzweck.


----------



## Reflox (10. April 2011)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Also die Aussagen sind teils so falsch, dass nicht mal das Gegenteil richtig ist.
> 
> Man sollte sich mal zurücklehnen und überlegen, worum es in WoW ursprünglich mal ging.
> 
> ...



Tja, diese Zeiten sind leider vorbei. Geschichten und Lore sind unwichtig. Die Quest hat einen sentimentalen Hintergrund? Ist doch egal! Hauptsache schnell durch und gute Belohnungen abgreifen. 

Ich vermisse die alte Zeit.


----------



## Zentoro (10. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Tja, diese Zeiten sind leider vorbei. Geschichten und Lore sind unwichtig. Die Quest hat einen sentimentalen Hintergrund? Ist doch egal! Hauptsache schnell durch und gute Belohnungen abgreifen.
> 
> Ich vermisse die alte Zeit.



Und das ist wirklich ein "Communityproblem" und kein Blizzardding mehr. 

Da werden Bosse gelegt, direkt die Recount Daten upgeloadet, ob man ein Worldranking hat. Das ist alles so pervertiert.


----------

